# "30-Day" Diet Plan



## BabsieGirl (Jan 9, 2004)

To be cont'd Monday, January 12th 2004.             
Diet expiration date:  Feb 12th 2004

*Rules for this thread.*   
(Only 2) 
*Serious advice and comments Only!  
*No junk whoring permitted.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 9, 2004)

Ei Ei Sweetie!  best of luck!


----------



## katie64 (Jan 11, 2004)

Good luck with your new diet journal


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 12, 2004)

Aw thanks you two.  I'll post what the diet is during my lunch hour.  I have a lot to catch up on here at work....

Thank you all for your support.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 12, 2004)

Can't wait to follow- good luck honey!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 12, 2004)

*The Diet....*

I know it sounds lame to do but I'm anxious.  It's the Cabbage Soup Diet with a twist.  My little twist.

*Day One: *
Fruit: Eat all of the fruit you want *(except bananas).* Eat only your soup and the fruit for the first day. For drinks- unsweetened teas, cranberry juice and water. 

*Day Two: *
Vegetables: Eat until you are stuffed will all fresh, raw or cooked vegetables of your choice. Try to eat leafy green vegetables and stay away from dry beans, peas and corn. Eat all the vegetables you want along with your soup. At dinner, reward yourself with a big baked potato with butter. Do not eat fruit today

*Day Three: *
Mix Days One and Two: Eat all the soup, fruits and vegetables you want. No Baked Potato.

*Day Four: *
Bananas and Skim Milk: Eat as many as eight bananas and drink as many glasses of skim milk as you would like on this day, along with your soup. This day is supposed to lessen your desire for sweets. 

*Day Five*
Beef And Tomatos: Ten to twenty ounces of beef and up to six fresh tomtoes. Drink at least 6 to 8 glasses of water this day to wash the uric acid from your body. Eat your soup at least once this day. You may eat broiled or baked chicken instead of beef (but absolutely no skin-on chicken). If you prefer, you can substitute broiled fish for the beef one one of the beef days (but not both). 

*Day Six*
Beef and Vegetables: Eat to your heart's content of beef and vegetables this day. You can even have 2 or 3 steaks if you like, with leafy green vegetables. No Baked Potato. Eat your soup at least once. 

*Day Seven*
Brown rice, unsweetened fruit juices and vegetables: Again stuff, stuff, stuff yourself. Be sure to eat your soup at least once this day. 



*My twist for all Seven Days:*
6oz Chicken Breasts added to all Seven Days 3 times a day
Mass Amions
Protein Shake (Water plus powder)  (Either Nectar, Vanilla Sunrise or Chocolate Hurricane) 3 times a day
Glu
Multi_Vitamin
Salad twice daily

***No thermogenics until after surgery.  Date:  Feb 9th, 2004

****Reward****

Each night if I've stick to my dieting schedule, I will reward myself with *one* of the following

*Yam
*Slice of cheese
*4oz of Yogurt
*Handfull of Cashiews
*What ever I am craving as long as it's done sensibly


Anyone have any suggestions?  Words of advice?  Regardless, I'm going to do this diet.  The schedule will be posted every Monday for 30 days.  Pics will be taken on Day one and another on day 30.  Phase two will commence on Feb 13th and expire March 13th.  All cheating will be recorded.  any alterations made to this dieting phase will be posted.


I'm now getting ready to  post exactly what I've had from 9am to 1pm.  Hang tight


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 12, 2004)

*Here is the recipe (incase you want to know what's in it)*

*Cabbage Soup Recipe*

6 large green onions 
2 green peppers 

1 or 2 cans of tomatoes (diced orwhole) 

3 Carrots 

1 Container (10 oz. or so) Mushrooms 

1 bunch of celery 

half a head of cabbage 
1 package Lipton soup mix 

1 or 2 cubes of bouillon (optional)  ****used one****

1 48oz can V8 juice (optional)    ****used 30oz****

Season to taste with  pepper, parsley, curry, garlic powder.


----------



## Monolith (Jan 12, 2004)

Wow... that diet is... interesting. 

Never seen one quite like it.  Where'd you get the idea?  Whats the science behind it?  Im just curious... because it sounds pretty tasty.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 12, 2004)

Why are you desperate?  You've competed before, so you know the routine, no?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 12, 2004)

*So, how much have I eaten?*

From 9am to 1pm.

2 6oz chicken Breasts
40 Grapes (green seedless)
1 cup Cranberry Juice  
1.5 Cups of Soup
1 Protein Drink

From 1pm to 6pm
8oz Protein.  Fuzzy Navel and water
1 Peach
1 Kiwi
2 6oz Chicken Breast
Ceaser Salad
No soup........Too full

From 6pm to 10pm
1 cup soup
40 grapes
1 6oz chicken breast
8oz Protein.  Fuzzy Navel and water


Reward******
1 Yam with butter 
1 Glass skim milk


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Wow... that diet is... interesting.
> 
> Never seen one quite like it.  Where'd you get the idea?  Whats the science behind it?  Im just curious... because it sounds pretty tasty.



Over the past couple years I've heard people talking about the cabbage soup diet, Adkins, etc........ Therefore I've been curious.  If followed to the "T", you could see remarkable results.   Both are not permanent results.  Thats a given. UNLESS, you stick with it?  .........Interesting.........So I started thinking.  Cabbage Soup is like a "negative Calorie" Diet...Not good as a stand alone for what I do.  I need to maintain lean muscle mass......and how do you do that?  By adding protein to your diet, keeping your carb low to moderate and your EFA's accordingly........The soup will always keep me full, while I'll still need fruit, ect..for nutrience.  

The first 7 days will be treated as a body shocker.  The veggies and such in the soup will stimulate a fat burning process.  

I set a reward at the end of each day so it will keep me looking forward to that cheat I sooo deserved.

If you don't have a reward in your diet, you fail.  Atleast in my opinion.  You have to give yourself something to look forward to after eating properly, not just, "I'm going to look good after my dieting is over!"  You have to keep mental focus.  I feel dieting is all mental.  If you keep a positive mental stand point you will do well....people who do not succeed are the ones who miss "that favorite snack."  They cut it out for so long..........

After 7 days, a rotation diet will be put into play. Calories will then be counted.  800cal for three days, 1100 for one and 1800 for two days. (I'll post the diet next week.)

As I go along, I'll post more......I'm still doing some research so we'll see what I choose next.......


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Why are you desperate?  You've competed before, so you know the routine, no?




Maybe I should've said anxious.   I'll edit. 

I know the routine however, I chose to play with it a little.  See what all works for me and not what other people were successful using.  

does that make sense?


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 12, 2004)

Being anxious and not doing as others do just because make perfect sense.  Good luck!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 12, 2004)

hmm this sounds.. interesting Babs. Defintly keep us updated, and best of luck


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 13, 2004)

Todays meal:

*9am to 1pm*
2 cups soup
8oz protein (Vanilla Sunrise)
2 6oz chicken breasts
2 cups cranberry juice
multi-vitamin

*1pm to 6pm*
1 cup soup
4 cups lettuce
1 carrot
1 tomato
6oz chicken breast
8oz Protein (Vanilla Sunrise)

6pm to 10pm
****to be posted at 9am


Note:  I couldn't get the digital....it's reserved for this evening.  Pics and stats will be posted at the same time tomorrow.

Weight training will be posted here shortly.


Edit:         Someone took off with the digital AGAIN!!!!!   Maybe I can have someone from work take the pics for me


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 13, 2004)

I already mess up Day two of dieting.....left my veggies at home ON THE COUNTER!!! 

So, I'll have fruit until 6pm and veggies from 6:30 to 10pm........Maybe I'll go to the store during my lunch hour and pick some stuff up.....Yeah..I'll do that.......


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 13, 2004)

*Another Twist*

.....You didn't think I wasn't going to weight train did ya?  Come on now! 

Monday 1/12/04

*Warm up*
Bench Press using the Olympic bar with 5lb plates on each side
12 reps, 2 Sets

*Bench*
Bench Press using the Olympic bar.  15lb plates on each side
10 reps, 5 Sets
No Rest
*Chest Fly* Machine:  70lbs
10 reps, 5 Sets
*1 min rest

*Shoulder Press Machine #6
10 Reps, 5 Sets
No Rest
Tri Pull Down 40lbs
10 Reps.  4 Sets
1 min rest

Drop Set Side Shoulder Raise
20lb DB 6reps
*drop
15lb DB 6reps
*drop
10lb DB 10reps
Total 4 Sets
***1 min. rest

Cable Crunches 150lbs
3 Sets of 30*


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

Okay.  I cannot go back and edit my 6pm to 10pm meals.

I was dead tired last night so here's how it went.

1 bowl of soup
8oz Protein (Fuzzy Navel)

*Reward
Oatmeal Cookie

Bed at 8:30pm last  night.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 15, 2004)

Meals for Wednesday

3 bowls of soup
2 cups lettuce
1 Large Salad with crackers and lite dressing 
3 cups Cranberry Juice
3 8oz Protein (Vanilla SunRise)
Multi Vitamin
3in Subway melt....No dressing...

***reward was OUT OF CONTROL  
Hubby had pizza laying out when I got home from work.  Our deal was this......when I diet he has the kids and himself fed and a candle burning before I walk in the door.  This way, I will not be tempted to CHEAT...Like out of control cheat....Anyway, he goofed up yesterday and my will power at that point was LOW!  I had a slice of pizza and a Salad with 8oz of water.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 15, 2004)

... I read the first line 'out of control cheat' and thought it was really bad and was going to give you a  

But a slice of pizza isn't _that_ bad.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

LOL same here.. i thought u were going to say u ate like half the pizza! silly girl  

very strange diet..but hey it could work


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 15, 2004)

Hey friends!   

I considered it out of control because I'm trying to get ready for a comp: So I can see where you guys would think it's not out of control.

During all the hormone pill/experience with my doctor, I've packed on 30lbs IN TWO MONTHS!!!  Went from 150 to 180 by the snap of a finger.  I believe it's mostly water.  If after surgery I'm still going through all this pain, I'm gonna stop taking my hormone pills.  The weight gain is out of control.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

dont worry!

time, diet and exercise heal all wounds!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 15, 2004)

So true.!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 15, 2004)

Okay.......I have my hands on the digital camera  

I will post my pics tomorrow morning!!!!!!!!!! And stats....

Just so you know...Monday I weighed 180lbs....Thanks to the hormone pills.....I went from 150 to 180lb....


----------



## atherjen (Jan 15, 2004)

you can do it hun!! you have all our support!  

cant wait for the pics!


----------



## katie64 (Jan 16, 2004)

Just checking to see how your diet is going, Babs should you be lifting heavy, will that cause you more pain, don't want to see you hurt anymore honey????


How do you feel on this new diet, hungry??? energetic???


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 19, 2004)

Thursday Meals....


No soup....
8 Bananas
4 Cups skim milk
3 8oz Protein
Multi Vitamin
3 6oz chicken breasts
1 Yam with butter.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 19, 2004)

Friday meals:

Was rushed.....You're gonna kill me....Did not stick to my diet....

I ate crackers (fat free) and coffee all day........


after work I went to TumbleWeeds and had:

Pacific Mahee mahee
Yam
Black beens and crab stuff.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 19, 2004)

Saturday......

did not stick to diet....

Myoplex Bar
3 Chicken
5 Egg Whites
Mushrooms
Salad

.................Wendy's Grilled chicken salad with a DR. Pepper


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 19, 2004)

*Saturday Weight Training*

*Leg & Back*

*Leg Extensions*
8 Sets of 20 @ 60lbs

*Leg Curls (Took it VERY EASY)*
5 Sets of 10 @ 60lbs

*Reverse Hyper Extension*
5 Sets of 10 @ 50lbs

*Calves:*
5 Sets of 20 @ 180lbs

*Rear Delts (Machine)*
5 Sets of 10 @ 50lbs

*Bi Curls*
5 Sets of 10 @ 20lbs

*Lat Pull Down*
5 Sets of 10 @ 90lbs

*Lat Row*
5 Sets of 10 @ 100lbs......

*Tan:  15 min.*


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 19, 2004)

BTW  --  Pics are coming.  Would've been posted Friday but IM was down.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> you can do it hun!! you have all our support!
> 
> cant wait for the pics!




Thanks Atherjen! 

They are coming however, they're being resized......They'll be up shortly.

Feel free to comment.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Just checking to see how your diet is going, Babs should you be lifting heavy, will that cause you more pain, don't want to see you hurt anymore honey????
> 
> 
> How do you feel on this new diet, hungry??? energetic???




Right now I'm gradually introducing my body back to the weights.  Next week, I'll be hitting it hard.  Maybe even this week.  We'll see.

This diet didn't leave me feeling hungry.  I could eat whenever I wanted to.  Thursdays meal was AWSOME!!!!!!!  I had soooo much energy!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Thanks Atherjen!
> 
> They are coming however, they're being resized......They'll be up shortly.
> ...



Cant wait! hehe  Im trying to put some new pics up today as well, hoping that this set turn out unlike the last ones. 

Good to hear that your diet is going over well!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 19, 2004)

k...Who wants to do me a favor?


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 19, 2004)

I can ...   What do you need?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 19, 2004)

I need my pics resized and or some chopping done to them so I can post.  This stinking comp I'm at now is awful


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 19, 2004)

check your pms.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 19, 2004)

You're such a great pal


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 19, 2004)

Okay gang....I think NT is going to post'em for me...

Yahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 19, 2004)

do you want me to post them here?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 19, 2004)

Sure.  If you want to.

I think Rissole can gimmy them up for the IM Competition.  Even though I'm out, I'd still like to follow along.

NT....Thanks a million!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 19, 2004)

*front*

babsie front


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 19, 2004)

*side*

side


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 19, 2004)

*back*

back


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 19, 2004)

You look GREAT Babs! What was all the fuss about? Now the fantasys are just going to be happening more often!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks NT for posting.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 19, 2004)

you're welcome


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> You look GREAT Babs! What was all the fuss about? Now the fantasys are just going to be happening more often!



Thanks Rock although I don't think so.  The fuss was about all the water weight I put on and it making me look REALLY fat.

Uhm, you'll have to let me know about those fantasies.......

Looking at my pics, I'd have to say I need to cut back on the shrugs and lat pulls.  I need more quad developement, etc......Abs, well we'll say.....Diet diet diet.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't have my stats HOWEVER....

I can say I lost 8 pounds.  Weighed in on Saturday.  

Last Monday I was 180
Saturday I was 172

This week is actual Calorie counting and cardio introduction


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 19, 2004)

And your dropping out of the Competition Why 

Looking good!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 19, 2004)

Because my pics weren't posted on time.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 19, 2004)

apparently mid pics are not required ... because the main purpose of the 'comp' was to movitate every individual entered.   Fire created a thread about this.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 19, 2004)

Wow, I had no idea.

Thanks again NT.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 19, 2004)

Exactly


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey peeps.....

I sent my pics to Rissole....He'll more than likely post them tonight or tomorrow.

On my way to the gym...Wish me luck


----------



## atherjen (Jan 19, 2004)

Hope you had a good workout hun! 

You look great in those pics! I dont see why you are so hard on yourself hun! and look at the progress you are making! It takes time and your doing great! Keep that head up hun and all that hard work is going to pay off as it is already showing!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

Meals:

Yesterday I was feeling ill.  Not sure why So, here it goes.

2 6oz chicken breasts
1 Salad
Multi-Vit
2 6oz protien (nectar)


.......End.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

*Chest and Shoulders*

*Bench:  *
4 Sets 10 Reps @ 75lbs
*No Rest
*Chest Fly (machine)*
4 Sets 10 Reps @ 70lbs
*No Rest
***Sprints between sets above for 1 min

******2 min Rest

*Front Plate Raise *
4 Sets 10 Reps @ 25lbs
*No Rest
***Sprint for one min after each set

*******1 min Rest

*Side Shoulder Raise*
5 Sets 4 Reps 20lb DB
*No Rest
*Upright Cable Row*
5 Sets 10 Reps @80lbs
*No Rest
*Alternating Front Shoulder Raises*
5 Sets 10 Reps 15lb DB 10 Reps 10lb DB
**One min. rest

*Abs*
Squat Cable Curls
3 Sets, 30 Reps


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

Okay......Same thing today.....Something weird is going on with me and my appetite

Meals so far:

2 6oz Chicken Breasts
2 8oz of Protein
5 Egg Whites
1 Yolk
Multi-Vit
4 Cups of Coffee (no sugar, no creamer)
handfull of cashews
3/4 Cup wild Rice
2 Cups Broccoli


----------



## atherjen (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Okay......Same thing today.....Something weird is going on with me and my appetite




how so hun?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 21, 2004)

I just don't have room in my stomach for more food.  This may mean I'll need to cut meals down to 4 or, just have even smaller portions to the meals I'm currently eating now. 

anyone have any suggestions for meals?



Last night for my meal I had a chicken salad and a protein drink


----------



## atherjen (Jan 21, 2004)

hmmm how many meals are you having a day? perhaps try going smaller portions and more of them.. say 6-7. every 2.5 hrs. 
are you drinking enough water between meals to aid in digestion.. I find that helps to get the food moving along and Im hungry for the next meal.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 21, 2004)

I usually do 5-6 meals.......

Agreed...I think I should do even smaller portions and bump meals to 6-7 per day like you said.

I usually do about 1 gallon a day.  Here lately I've been drinking more coffee than plain water....maybe that's the problem.....?


----------



## atherjen (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I usually do 5-6 meals.......
> 
> Agreed...I think I should do even smaller portions and bump meals to 6-7 per day like you said.
> ...




could be the coffee. I know ppl say that it helps to curb their appetites. I drink alot of hot tea when dieting to help cut back on my appetite as well.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 21, 2004)

Oh my goodness....if I cut it out, I'll never wake up in the morning

Gee...why did I develope such a habbit....... 

Okay...tomorrow i'm going to plan for 6 to 7 meals to which, will be posted by days end today...........I usually do not count calories....Mostly just eyeballing it.... 

Atherjen, you're such a sweetie   Thank you sooooooooo much for your help........If you EVER have anything to say...recommend, what ever.....post it.....and I'll keep progress.  Do you have a trainer or do you pretty much do your own thing?


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 21, 2004)

just a thought....i find when my metabolism starts to slow i lose my appetite.  if that happens to you maybe you want to kick up your calories just a bit for a day or two to keep it zippin' along?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 21, 2004)

hey........Thanks NG....How goes it?


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 21, 2004)

starting to find my groove again....

by the way, you look just fine in your pics!  through all the problems you've managed to gain some muscle!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 21, 2004)

That's grrreeeaaattt NG.  I'm happy for ya.  sometimes it takes a while to find the groove....but when you find it........WATCH OUT!!!!

You're such a spirit lifter sweetie.....Thanks for your help and your compliments.  What a great gal you are

I cannot wait to shed some fat and water.......Actually, I cannot wait until my surgery is done, over...history!!!!!!  I think i'll feel more comfortable with my strict dieting.  I just don't want to wear down again..ya know.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 21, 2004)

thanks!  here's the trick...we all know you're gonna push your limits.  just don't push 'em TOO far.  i know you'll do more than you "should" but please please don't do it to the point of hurting yourself.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Oh my goodness....if I cut it out, I'll never wake up in the morning
> 
> Gee...why did I develope such a habbit.......
> ...




I could never live without my coffee either, especially in the mornings. I actually love the taste even, and it does help to perk me up 

and your welcome hun, but honestly do not thank me for anything, I like to be of support for others.. I only want to help them along the way in reaching YOUR goals! I know how much suport and advice means. 
Ive never had a trainer, always trained alone. Ive had a couple people every now and again join me in some workouts but after a week they seem to drop out. lol 
I do have someone helping me get ready for comp tho, withb posing and my routine and diet and whatnot. so thats a huge aid since I have never competed before. 
Hope your having a wonderful day!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 21, 2004)

No problem sweetie.

I've learned from my mistakes......It's just most everyone is in such a hurry to get somewhere.  Especially me.  Wanting to stay in shape and be the best I can, has taken it's toll on me.  All my life I've been athletic and in shape.  Mostly due to my father being hard on me. Which is probably why I'm still hard on myself.  Sometimes I just feel like I'm never gonna make it and other days I feel like I'm there...........Trying to stay in shape mentally is rough for me.  I'm torn in multiple directions.  I love my father.  he's my role model.  But nothing is ever good enough for him until it's too late.  Work harder, harder, harder.....don't give up........drill after drill after drill.....This is what I caught growing up.  

That is my problem.  My entire life, I've been pushed to the max.  Allowing this to happen as I was younger because I had no choice, but to listen and obey.  Today I have a choice.  

The hard part.....is getting how I was raised..........out of my head when it comes to being athletic............I consider this "hobby" a sport...therefore, to me.......this is athletic abilities, etc......

Did any of that make sense?


----------



## atherjen (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> No problem sweetie.
> 
> I've learned from my mistakes......It's just most everyone is in such a hurry to get somewhere.  Especially me.  Wanting to stay in shape and be the best I can, has taken it's toll on me.  All my life I've been athletic and in shape.  Mostly due to my father being hard on me. Which is probably why I'm still hard on myself.  Sometimes I just feel like I'm never gonna make it and other days I feel like I'm there...........Trying to stay in shape mentally is rough for me.  I'm torn in multiple directions.  I love my father.  he's my role model.  But nothing is ever good enough for him until it's too late.  Work harder, harder, harder.....don't give up........drill after drill after drill.....This is what I caught growing up.
> ...



That makes complete sense to me hun. Its ironic but my parents were of the same natural with both myself and my younger brother. I think thats why i become so hard on myself as well in this independant type sport of bodybuiilding. progression is never enough for me for some reason. I too struggle to feel satisfied with me goal accomplishments.. its hard I know.. especially from being pushed to always strive for better than the best when I was younger. 
I think we're sort of in the same situation.. 
if that at all made sense to you (hard time explaining myself sometimes... hehe)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 22, 2004)

Sweetie, this all made perfect sense.  It's also nice knowing I'm not alone out here wondering if anyone else grew up like this and has shaken the pattern.  I don't think there is a way to shake from me, being that it's been drilled in my head since 7years old............"The of age to play sports in Daddy eyes!"

Atherjen, thanks a million.    You're an easy person to talk to and  it's nice, sharing relations of similar issues........


----------



## atherjen (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Sweetie, this all made perfect sense.  It's also nice knowing I'm not alone out here wondering if anyone else grew up like this and has shaken the pattern.  I don't think there is a way to shake from me, being that it's been drilled in my head since 7years old............"The of age to play sports in Daddy eyes!"
> 
> Atherjen, thanks a million.    You're an easy person to talk to and  it's nice, sharing relations of similar issues........



you welcome hun, but as I said, there is no need for a thanks. It *is* extremly hard to overcome such pressures that were installed upon us at such a young age.. its sort of like first nature. But we can only try our best and be there for support for each other. I hope to never be that way with my children(when I have them.. lol)
Hope you have a wonferful day


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 22, 2004)

*Leg Day*

I did it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Squats....No pain.......!!!!!!!!!!!  The weight was EXTREMLY LIGHT!!!!!

Warm up:

Leg press with 45lb plates
2 Sets of 20........First set was wide stance....second was close.

*Leg Press*
5 Sets 10 Reps @ 180lbs plus how ever much the press weighs
*No Rest
*Squats* Squat Rack
5 Sets 10 Reps @ 95lbs (See not heavy)
*No Rest
*Precor Sprints*
total time:  1 min Level 3...High incline

****1 Min Rest

Note:  The only reason I tried squats was because my trainer set the bar for me to stop half way down.  Didn't go all the way down.  

*Good Mornings* Standing Wide Stance
4 Sets 10 Reps:  used bar with built in metel bars and padding that wrap around your neck, across your shoulders and your back.
*No Rest
*Lying Leg Curls*
4 Sets 10 Reps @ 60lbs (keeping it light)
* No Rest
*Reverse Hyper Extensions*
4 Sets 10 Reps @ 75lbs

**1 Min Rest

*Leg Extensions*
5 Sets 20 Reps @ 70lbs
*No Rest
*Calves*
5 Sets 20 Reps @ 220lbs

***1 min Stretching.....Low back was tight

*Abs*
Cable Row Crunch
3 Sets 10 Reps @ 120lbs

This is odd.  Don't know if anyone has tried this before, or if there is even a name for it:  Here goes the explaining.

Using a BIG RED BALL....I think it's called the balance ball.......Take it over to the Cable row machine.  Set your weight.  Mine was at 120lbs.  Attach the leather straps to the cord.  Place the ball where your feet would normally go.  Sit down with your back and glutes pressed firmly against the footrest and ball.  Grab the leather straps, brace your feet under the seat and crunch. 

****No Rest

*Abs*
Bench push 
3 Sets 10 Reps @ 85lb

This is how to do it:  Lay down as though you were going to do a bench press.  Grab the bar and lift it from the rack.  Hold the bar (by locking or keeping your elbows slightly bent)  straight up and keep it over mid section of your chest.  Squeeze your glutes and tighten your tummy. Make a wide base with your feet for balance.  Now, lift shoulders off bench while crunching.  DO NOT allow your shoulders to touch the bench until  your 10 reps are complete!  

***No Rest

*Broom Twist*  We use PC Poles
3 Sets 30seconds

*30 Rest


***************END


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> you welcome hun, but as I said, there is no need for a thanks. It *is* extremly hard to overcome such pressures that were installed upon us at such a young age.. its sort of like first nature. But we can only try our best and be there for support for each other. I hope to never be that way with my children(when I have them.. lol)
> Hope you have a wonferful day




Hugs and kisses to you Atherjen.

Agreed...I hope to never be that way with my children!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 22, 2004)

Meals:

Meals I had time for is:

4 cups Coffee
2 8oz Protein
Yoplait Yogurt...NON FAT!


Would have had Fish,,,,,but i burned it.............. 

I got a laugh out of because the entire IT dept. was in YUK mode!  Nothing like the smell of fish running through the building.....


----------



## atherjen (Jan 22, 2004)

they used to hate me at school and work when I brought tuna!!  

is that all youve had today so far hun? thats not enough... 
and 4 cups still of coffee? hows the appetite?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

I know I know   They hate it when I bring tuna in also.  Too funny.  They tolerate the egg smell though 

The appetite stinks BIG TIME!  I'm thinking about the entire weekend going with out carbs so Monday I'll be hungry enough to eat my meals...What do you think?


----------



## atherjen (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I know I know   They hate it when I bring tuna in also.  Too funny.  They tolerate the egg smell though
> 
> The appetite stinks BIG TIME!  I'm thinking about the entire weekend going with out carbs so Monday I'll be hungry enough to eat my meals...What do you think?



hmm have you tried to cut back a bit on the coffee? getting lots of water? 
you could try to go without alot of carbs for the weekend. but make sure you get in enough fats so your calories dont end up dropping too much. 
one more suggestion would be to have a carb up day.. eating a lil more than maintenance to get your metabolism going again and increase your appetite when you go back to your diet so you could actaully eat enough


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

I've tried cutting back on the coffee and drinking more water.  I'm just shy of 1 gallon.

So for fats, i should continue Flax Oil, peanuts,etc........

What I've been thinking is doing the Body for life diet for 3 weeks then the beverly diet.  I'll dig up what my pre-comp diet was for 8 weeks


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

hey....I'll have my beverly diet posted by 12:15pm today.  it's now 9:50am


----------



## atherjen (Jan 23, 2004)

ALright hun, Ill be around. no work for me today and Ive already hit the gym and done my errands. got a bit of cleaning and what not to be done. 
I think that Im pretty familiar with the Bev diet as well. 

and yes for fats, flax oil, olive oil, fish oil caps, fatty fish, nuts/seeds, natural peanut butter, etc.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

*8 Week Meal plan*

*Krystie's Pre-Contest Diet, use at own risk.	* 
*Meal #1.*

*Protein:*   4oz. Turkey Breast			
..............4 or 5 Egg Whites			
*Fat:*  1 Yoke					
*Carbohydrates:*  1/2 Grapefruit										
*Supplements:*  To be posted Monday		



*Meal #2.*

*Protein:*  1 Scoop Nectar Fuzzy Navel by Syntrax	
*Fat:*  1 TBS Heavy Whipping Cream		
*Carbohydrates:*  4 Frozen Strawberries								
*Supplements:*  *To be posted Monday					


*Meal #3:* 
*Protein:*  6oz. Chicken Breast	
Vegetable:[/b] 2 Cups Salad, 2 TBS Oil and Vinegar Dressing										
*Supplements:*  *To be posted Monday					


*Meal #4:	* 
*Protein:*1 Isomatrix Reloaded Chocolate or Vanilla	
*Fat:* 1 TBS Heavy Heaping Cream			
*Carbohydrates:*   4 Frozen Strawberries										
*Supplements:*   *To be posted Monday									

*Meal #5:* 
Protein:	6oz. Lean Meat  (Laura's Lean Beef)		
Vegetable: 1 Cup Vegetable			
Fat: 2 tsp Flax Oil										
Supplements:	*To be posted Monday										


*Meal #6:	* 
1 Cup Oatmeal					
6 Oz. Sweet Potato					
4 oz. Banana					
1 Cup Vegetable					
1 TBS Butter															
*Note:* Meal Number 6 should replace one the meals mentioned above on *Mondays and Thursdays* 

*Vegetables to choose from:* 
Broccoli Salad Peppers 
Spinach Cucumbers




********NOTE*****:  Supps will change after FEB 9th!!!!!!*


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

*Weight Training Days*

Monday:  Chest/Shoulders/Tris  (With PT)

Wednesday:  Quads/Ham/Calves (With PT)

Fri or Sat:  Back...All of it!  (With OUT PT)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

*Cardio Days*

Tuesday:  PM
30-45 Min. Stationary bike Moderate speed/level

Thursday:  PM
30 Min:  Precor Elyptical
Level 3
Moderate Incline


----------



## atherjen (Jan 23, 2004)

hey hun! thanks for posting the exacts. I actaully tried this diet this past spring by ref to a friend. followed it for a month before prom and loved it the progress. 
I think you would do VERY well with it. what do you think, give it a go?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks Atherjen!

I actually used this during my comp.  Was rather impressed myself.  Remarkable results.  I believe if you go into my comp journal...the first or second page I believe, Butterfly posted my comp pics..Front and Back.  I went from 175 to 135lbs.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

You're so sweet.  Thanks  A BUNCH for helping me


----------



## atherjen (Jan 23, 2004)

Ill have to take a look, incredbile progress! You will do very well with the diet again Im sure! and youve got nothing to thank me for hun but your welcome!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 23, 2004)

WOW!! Sweetie I just took a look at your progress pics for your comp! VERY nice work!!! beautiful!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

Glad you think so.  I cannot wait to shed all this off.  Sure it'll take a while.....but when it does.....I hope it turns out alright.

My comp is scheduled:  May 22.  Hopefully if everything goes well with surgery..I'll be able to hit the gym like I should and start my thermogenics.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 26, 2004)

I have faith in you hun, and no doubts that you can get yourself to exactly where you want to be! 
May 22! exciting!! what comp is it?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

Mike Francois


Tonight is weight training night~!   Woohooo


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

My monthly friend has visited.  Gym day has been moved


----------



## atherjen (Jan 26, 2004)

uh oh!  thats the pits!! 
how come you moved your gym day tho? dont feel well hun


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

I have endometriosis......Once it hits full throttle........I'm bed ridden for *atleast* 8 - 24 hours.  When I get home, I take pain meds to get me through the evening.

This is why I'm having surgery.  I'm sick and tired of having to put things off because of the pain.  I vomit. pass-out.  have heat flashes, etc....no fun!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 26, 2004)

ohhh sweetie I had no idea! Im soo sorry to hear that you have to deal with that  I hope that it doesnt bother you too long this time.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 27, 2004)

Grapefruits ARE NASTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yuk!

Must find a substitute


----------



## atherjen (Jan 27, 2004)

what?!?!?! I LOVE grapefruit.. plain!!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 27, 2004)

hmm try sprinkling some splenda on it to sweeten it up some!?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 27, 2004)

I tried that...

I'm wondering though..............Would it still give the same effect if I squeeze them into a glass then hurry up and gulp it down?


----------



## atherjen (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I tried that...
> 
> I'm wondering though..............Would it still give the same effect if I squeeze them into a glass then hurry up and gulp it down?




ummm well I dont think that it would be quite as good. the membrane in the grapefruit is pectin, a source of fiber.. and supposedly great for cranking up your metabolism?!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 27, 2004)

I thought so............Darn those things............I'll just have to live with it.

Last time they didn't bug me so much.

After surgery......I know what's going to crank me up


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 27, 2004)

btw  --  I love your avi


----------



## atherjen (Jan 27, 2004)

hahaha 

hmm maybe ur taste buds just have to readapt! 


thanks hun! I needed something more.. nice! LOL


----------



## katie64 (Jan 27, 2004)

Hey Babs  Your pics are beautiful, I can't figure out why you were upset, well I do understand, alot of us feel that way sometimes, anyway, your beautiful..........is your new diet the one that Beverly gave you, I've done it b4 too, I liked it but got better results with lower carbs, did you actually go from 175 to 135 on this diet????? Our body types seem to be quite similar, how tall are you? What happened to the cabbage soup diet, no good huh? Sorry for all the questions, I've been away and you always have tons of info in your journal.............


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Hey Babs  Your pics are beautiful, I can't figure out why you were upset, well I do understand, alot of us feel that way sometimes, anyway, your beautiful..........is your new diet the one that Beverly gave you, I've done it b4 too, I liked it but got better results with lower carbs, did you actually go from 175 to 135 on this diet????? Our body types seem to be quite similar, how tall are you? What happened to the cabbage soup diet, no good huh? Sorry for all the questions, I've been away and you always have tons of info in your journal.............




Aww thanks Katie.  Where have you been sugar?  haven't seen you around much.  Was worried.

This is a Beverly Diet however, I won't be taking their supps.  Rather Supps by Syntrax, possibly VPX and Avant.  Dunno.

Sure did.  Went from 175 to 135.  Lost a lot of LBM but I set the competition as a motivational tool and to gain experience.  Didn't think I was going to place......Especially didn't think I'd take 3rd.  I was VERY shocked....Felt bad for my trainers wife.  She had been competing and training before my training days.

I loved the cabbage soup diet.  I lost 8lbs that week.  Mostly dehydrated and cleansed my system.  Which is good to do every one and again.  The diet lasts for 7 days......Two weeks later you do it again.  It helps rid of all the toxins in your system.

Don't ever feel like you're asking too many questions.  There's no such thing in my book sweetie.  Ask away babe.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I have endometriosis......Once it hits full throttle........I'm bed ridden for *atleast* 8 - 24 hours.  When I get home, I take pain meds to get me through the evening.
> 
> This is why I'm having surgery.  I'm sick and tired of having to put things off because of the pain.  I vomit. pass-out.  have heat flashes, etc....no fun!




Hey Babs!!! I didn't know you have Endo. I have it too!! Mine is a level 4-- the worst I think--unless there are 5 levels now. I HATE IT.. Like you when it hits I'm bedridden after work, and pretty much when I'm at work I'm not moving around much. 
When are you having surgery?? Which one you having??
I hate the pain-- I have been having horrible cramps for the past 2 months every day in the afternoon--- I hope I don't have to have surgery anytime soon. I have had it twice, this past one was in July. 

Anyway- Just wanted you to know I'm here for you, I know what kind of pain your going through, and I'm sorry


----------



## MissOz (Jan 28, 2004)

just stay focused girl....you looking gooood..


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey Babs!!! I didn't know you have Endo. I have it too!! Mine is a level 4-- the worst I think--unless there are 5 levels now. I HATE IT.. Like you when it hits I'm bedridden after work, and pretty much when I'm at work I'm not moving around much.
> When are you having surgery?? Which one you having??
> I hate the pain-- I have been having horrible cramps for the past 2 months every day in the afternoon--- I hope I don't have to have surgery anytime soon. I have had it twice, this past one was in July.
> ...




Hey Stacey!  Yep I've been diagnosed with it from the day puberty started .  Don't know which level mine is at.  When mine hits, I have 2 hours to get crap done at work and get the heck home in a hurry.  I can't concentrate.  Last time, I left work in tears!  I'm a wreck the first day.  I have no problems the rest of my days.  Which, aren't long!  Maybe 2 days.

Feb. 9th, I'm having a Laparascopy and a D&C.  Yesterday my doctor told me he thinks I have major scarring from my Endo.  He's not going to remove anything if he doesn't have to.  Mostly, he wants to go in and take a look around and remove the scarring.  

Which surgery did you have?  Have you told your doctor you're still having pains?  Right now I'm on Darvesets (however you spell it) and the strongest BCP that is made.  

I'm sorry you have to go through this mess too.  It's hard.  My husband and I had to make a decision yesterday........"do we or do we NOT want to have anymore children?"  Soooooooo hard.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MissOz *_
> just stay focused girl....you looking gooood..




Aw thanks sweetie!!!!!  Where have you been hiding?  Everything okay?


----------



## Stacey (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Hey Stacey!  Yep I've been diagnosed with it from the day puberty started .  Don't know which level mine is at.  When mine hits, I have 2 hours to get crap done at work and get the heck home in a hurry.  I can't concentrate.  Last time, I left work in tears!  I'm a wreck the first day.  I have no problems the rest of my days.  Which, aren't long!  Maybe 2 days.
> 
> Feb. 9th, I'm having a Laparascopy and a D&C.  Yesterday my doctor told me he thinks I have major scarring from my Endo.  He's not going to remove anything if he doesn't have to.  Mostly, he wants to go in and take a look around and remove the scarring.
> ...



Hey Babs-- wow we sound A LOT alike!!!!! I have so much pain sometimes and just cry also--and a lot of people don't understand why it hurts so bad. 

I had a Laparscopy & A D&C also this past July-- It was really really bad the dr. said and that he was able to save my ovaries, luckily- I had my first Laparscopy 2 years ago- in september. The doc said next time he will definaltey need to use Stentches--not fun.

I have told them about the cramping--and they got me on a pain medicine for when it occurs--but lately its been every afternoon. And last night it was super bad.  Sucks. I want to have the surgery (crazy huh--but I know it gets rid of the pain) but I want to wait until after my comp in May.

My doctor wanted me to have a baby right away after the last surgery in July--but hubby wasn't ready. He keeps telling me my chances are slim- but if I try now it will be better!!

Good Luck with your surgery- I will be thinking of you honey!! And Rest!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 28, 2004)

I KNOW!!!!!!!!!!  Especially men 

I hate walking up to my boss at work saying:  "I have to leave RIGHT NOW or I'm gonna barf every where, pass-out, etc....because I started my P!"  It's at least once a month!

After you had your D&C and Laparascopy, how long did it take for you to get back into the gym?  I was reading all the information my doctor gave me and it said not to lift anything over 15lbs for two weeks and no lifting the first week of recovery.........DUDE!!!!!  No love making either for 2 weeks   I'M  A FEIN!!!!!!!!!!  Maybe it'll give my hubby a break    Then I saw........NO BATHING FOR TWO WEEKS!!!!!!!!!!!  Um hello.....I'm not stinking!..............This calls for sponge duty by my hubby


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm still writing......................I HIT THE SUBMIT BUTTON ON ASSIDENT


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 28, 2004)

If you can wait to have the surgery after your comp.  I'd do that UNLESS you cannot tolerate the pain anymore.

I'm at my wits end with it.  That's another reason why i cry during my visits.....not only from the pain being unbearable....but out of pure frustration.....like....."Why does this have to happen to me, is it ever going to end, I cannot keep missing work cause of this, am I going to pass out during the drive home, etc...."  it's starting to get at me emotionally.  Nothing  is working!!!!!!

Try talking to your hubby again about having a child.  It will take a LONG TIME to conceive with what you and I have.  It took me a year!  And that was doing it every day, twice a day.....That's what you call WORK!!!!!  Try being 18 years old....a virgin.......just graduated high school and your doctor saying, "Krystie, if you want to have a child, you might want to start trying now!"  Before this was told to me......I NEVER wanted to have kids.  I always thought that that special someone would change my mind.  I guess that "special" someone was my Gyno!  I was already engaged...............I won't go into details...but just imagin!  My life was just starting and BOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!...........the thought of never being able to have a child to call my own hit my heart like rolling thunder.  Talk about being torn.

To have or not to have a child?  Hard decision to make at such a young age.  All I can say Stacey is:  "I wish you the best of luck.  I hope your husband changes his mind, leaving you both with out regrets.  When you two are making love......when it's that time.......just wrap your legs around him and squeeze!"   

Just kidding!  Stacey, PM me anytime if you want to talk.  I know how frustrating it can get.  Been there, done that.  I wish I could give you a hug A BIG ONE!  I'm here for you!!!!

Talk to your hubby.  Have heart to heart with him.

Oh..I have to share this one:

When my fiance (at the time) sat down to talk about having a child together............ALL THESE CUTE BABY COMMERCIALS kept coming on TV..............We were both like........awwwwwwwww they are so adorable.............okay......lets get started.....

There I cut it short!


----------



## MissOz (Jan 28, 2004)

Bab's...been hiding in the gym Personal Training my wonderful clientele,taking my little guy to school for the first time,trying to help my daughter become an extraordinary woman,keepin' myself in shape for the husband,running my business,etc etc etc......boy & that's all in one day !!!!! love talking to ya all as well .xx


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Miss O   --  awwwwwww....I didn't know you had a little one!  I bet that was exciting taking him to school for the first time.    How old is your daughter?

It's nice knowing I'm not the only one running around like a chicken with it's head cut off.  I know EXACTLY what you mean...

Do you enjoy being a PT?  I've been kicking the idea of becoming one.  I train people but I don't consider myself a PT.

Planning on competing this year?


----------



## Stacey (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I KNOW!!!!!!!!!!  Especially men
> 
> I hate walking up to my boss at work saying:  "I have to leave RIGHT NOW or I'm gonna barf every where, pass-out, etc....because I started my P!"  It's at least once a month!
> ...



LoL-- Hi Babs!!! Sorry I'm first getting in here honey!! how are you feeling today?? How are your cramps?? Hope not so bad!!!

I know I hate telling my boss that stuff also--hes so use to it now though!!!!
After my D&C and Laparascopy my dr told me No cardio for 3 weeks and no weights for a month. (IF I remember right--but I'm quite postive) SUCKS I know!! 
I waited on sex for probably 3wks or more--it was hard I know!!! But just the thought of it sounded painful--sex was hurting SOOO Bad before surgery!!!!
Now I took a bath on the 4th day-- I remember that clearly-- but got in trouble b/c I was suppose to wait a week. I was allowed to Shower though after 2 days after surgery. Wonder why they told you that= I think they meant "showers Only" --Definatley ask..lol!!!

I know how painful all that is--and I'm sorry your going through it. I'm going to try and stick it out and wait to go.. I'm avoiding my Doctor till MAY (unless it gets BAD) 
I think My hubby is almost ready for a baby-- I can tell~~~ So I'm happy on that. 
My Dr. did say though that my chances of getting prego are slim  sucks!!! But We will try

I can't believe how much you guys had sex when you were trying--WOW--thats WORK GIRL 

Anyway--glad I have someone to talk to about this!!!

Hope your feeling okay today


----------



## MissOz (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Miss O   --  awwwwwww....I didn't know you had a little one!  I bet that was exciting taking him to school for the first time.    How old is your daughter?
> 
> It's nice knowing I'm not the only one running around like a chicken with it's head cut off.  I know EXACTLY what you mean...
> ...




well....daughter is 11 ....son 5....missed him being around on the first day he went to school , he's so cool !!!
I absolutely looovvveee PT , i've been in the fitness industry for 19yrs and been PT for the past  6yrs , me & hubby have own Fitness Studio here in Oz ...as for competing this year ..well don't know yet..my schedule is like too full-on at this stage .. i hope to post some more photos soon will let you know ..hey you take care now xxx


----------



## MissOz (Jan 29, 2004)

Stacey..hope your feelin better


----------



## Rissole (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MissOz *_
> as for competing this year ..well don't know yet..my schedule is like too full-on at this stage .


Do it Sim!! do it ! do it ! do it!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> After my D&C and Laparascopy my dr told me No cardio for 3 weeks and no weights for a month. (IF I remember right--but I'm quite postive) SUCKS I know!!
> 
> *Man, this is going to be the pits!  Interesting how doctors are dif. these days.  Three weeks huh.....You know, I bet mine said a couple weeks is because, he's assuming everything could go well and he'll have removed very little?  I don't know.  Know I'm worried.  I've been going to this doctor for YEARS!!!  Ever since I hit puberty.*
> ...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 2, 2004)

*Jan 28th Make up Day for missed Training*

*Legs*

Warm Up
Leg Press 85lbs (plus machine weight) 
2 Sets 20 Reps

*Leg Press*
5 Sets 10 Reps @ 240LB
*No Rest
*Squats*
5 Sets 10 Reps @ 115LB
*No Rest
*Seated Leg Curls*
5 Sets 10 Reps @ 70lbs
*No Rest
*Leg Press*
5 Sets 4-6 Reps @ 265LB

******1 Min Rest

*Leg Extensions*
4 Sets 20 Reps @ 60LB
*No Rest
*Calves*
4 Sets 20 Reps @ 240LB

*******1 Min Rest

*Reverse Hyper Extensions*
4 Sets 10 Reps @ 75LB
*No Rest
*Lying Leg Curls*
4 Sets 10 Reps 70LB

********1 Min Rest


----------



## atherjen (Feb 2, 2004)

Nice workout hun!  
why did you do leg press twice though?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 2, 2004)

*Jan 31st.  Shoulders and Tri*

I really do not want to put down how this session went.

Saturday I learned a lady wanted to train with me.   My trainer told me THAT DAY she was coming.  So, I thought, "ah, she can't be that bad if my pt is hooking her up with me!"  Not that I'm the best or anything.  There are just dif. levels when training people and, I'm no beginner.

Anyway, the lady finally shows.  This lady was dragging her feet way too much, which was costing me extra time for rest.  Which, for me IMO, is a big NO NO.  You rest 1 min (depending on the work out) and start your next set.  No whimpering or whining about it.  HIT IT!!!  OMG, talk about someone who needs*NOT* to be in a group like training session with someone who takes weight training seriously.   

I was very tolerant though.  A big waste of time for me and my purpose of going to the gym.  I hardly got the burn I needed or was looking forward to.

Saturdays training was well, Kinda like a relaxed training day  

Tonights session is going to be kick ass cause the gal I usually train with knows to get the hell out of my way.  When my resting time is up.......EITHER HAVE YOUR SET DONE or GET THE HELL OUT OF MY WAY.  This lady understands.  She understands my goal and it's not like we're meeting for the first time.  

Tonights session will be posted tomorrow.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Nice workout hun!
> why did you do leg press twice though?



You mean the curls?


----------



## atherjen (Feb 2, 2004)

no no you posted leg press twice... at diff weights and reps.. ???

thats why I usually train alone.. I cant stand ppl that take forever and are in my way. blah. 
glad that you have someone that understands your goals and you can train intense with! Id like to find someone like that someday. ugh


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> no no you posted leg press twice... at diff weights and reps.. ???




last time I did legs was on Jan 21st


----------



## atherjen (Feb 2, 2004)

are you messing with my head or something???   

you just posted legs for "Jan 28th Make up Day for missed Training"


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 2, 2004)

last week got all messed up cause I my monthly friend came to visit......Since I missed that day, it screwed my PTs schedule up.....Therefore, i took what I could get.

Tonight I believe we're doing: Chest, Shoulders and Tri.......which is what I did Sat........   A price you have to pay for getting off schedule I guess.

I've been thinking about doing independant training.....I just like being pushed past my limit and I know I won't do that to myself.

I love training with people however it's hard to find someone to train with that 1:  Trains at the same intensity or greater 2: Takes weight training serious and 3: Knows which buttons to push


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> are you messing with my head or something???
> 
> you just posted legs for "Jan 28th Make up Day for missed Training"




Okay...I think I'm starting to get confused now

When I put missed day.... I meant I missed Mondays training cause I got ill.  I made Monday's training day up on Wednesday......Wednesdays my PT trains legs.......Sometimes he'll make exceptions to the rule


----------



## atherjen (Feb 2, 2004)

I think that Im just going to drop it.  my brains havent been all here as of late. LOL


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 2, 2004)

Are you fixed now?


----------



## Stacey (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MissOz *_
> Stacey..hope your feelin better



THANKS


----------



## atherjen (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Are you fixed now?




me? FIXED?  sorry hun never!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> me? FIXED?  sorry hun never!




Oh silly girly....................okay.....did I goof up?  I've gone over my threads and cannot see a double post........Maybe I need to get my eyes check


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MissOz *_
> well....daughter is 11 ....son 5....missed him being around on the first day he went to school , he's so cool !!!
> I absolutely looovvveee PT , i've been in the fitness industry for 19yrs and been PT for the past  6yrs , me & hubby have own Fitness Studio here in Oz ...as for competing this year ..well don't know yet..my schedule is like too full-on at this stage .. i hope to post some more photos soon will let you know ..hey you take care now xxx




Aww...How sweet! 11, I'm sure she's now into fashion and being like her mommy. 

I don't know how I'm going to react when my 3 year old goes off to pre-school this summer. 

I bet your little boy is super cool. Boys are wild and so much fun. Girls are so danty and touchy........

How did you get started in PT, and what's the biggest downfall?

THAT'S GREAT!!! So this is a hobby for you and the hubby? That sounds wonderful. I'm jealous. Wish my hubby was into fitness as much as I am. But then again, going to the gym is like my "free time" or "time away" to be away from the hubby, kids, etc.....

Great! Can hardly wait to see your pics. I bet they're stunning.
What supps did you take while dieting down?

Sorry for all the questions. I just like sharing stories and learning experiences.

Thanks for chatting with me sweetie


----------



## katie64 (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Oh silly girly....................okay.....did I goof up?  I've gone over my threads and cannot see a double post........Maybe I need to get my eyes check


HAHA, you girls are funny, Babs you posted for the 28th, you did leg press at the beginning and then again before your 1 minute rest, did you do the leg press twice???? 

I really just came in here to say HI


----------



## Stacey (Feb 2, 2004)

Hey Babs-- I actually think that I couldn't workout for a month-?? Hmmm? I will have to go and read my old journals!! your going to be fine honey!! I have had this surgery TWICE! I promise its not bad IF you take your pain meds.. I couldn't live without them. Definatley plan on having someone take care of you for 2-3 days. And NO Lifting anything in your home.  You don't want to rip out anything the Dr. has done. 

Your going to be A-O-K

I am very glad I have someone to talk to about these surgeries on here.  

Smile honey and train good this week! 
XOXO


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> HAHA, you girls are funny, Babs you posted for the 28th, you did leg press at the beginning and then again before your 1 minute rest, did you do the leg press twice????
> 
> I really just came in here to say HI




YEAHHHHHHHHHHH........is that what Atherjen meant?  yeah, my trainer tries to kill me....he likes to burn my legs till they fall off


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey Babs-- I actually think that I couldn't workout for a month-?? Hmmm? I will have to go and read my old journals!! your going to be fine honey!! I have had this surgery TWICE! I promise its not bad IF you take your pain meds.. I couldn't live without them. Definatley plan on having someone take care of you for 2-3 days. And NO Lifting anything in your home. You don't want to rip out anything the Dr. has done.
> 
> Your going to be A-O-K
> ...



A month ???????/   OMG........I'm going to turn into a fatty, possibly.....lose muscle......ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh   I guess it's good to go ahead and get it out of the way .....man.......This stinks.

TWICE, how were you able to talk yourself into going through it again.  I'd swear someone would have to drug me   You're a brave cat Stacey.   

Okay.......my boss is going to FREAK OUT if I tell him I need to take a couple days off .....I work in an office......which means, no lifting anyway....Do you think that's why my doctor didn't tell me I'd need to take time off?

I'm curious, how do docs take care of scar tissue?  My doctor said he's going to make repairs the day of surgery.  I was hoping he was just going to take a peek.......You know what would REALLY be the pits??????...................If I have something awful in their and he ends up making the decision to take EVERYTHING out............then I'll miss ALL KINDS OF WORK........ugh!

The clock is ticking...........time to make a decision.........Do I turn in a vacation slip for two days or just one?..................I think I'll fill it out for two just in case.....That way, if I end up taking another day, my boss won't know that is wasn't expected.....right?..........AND, if I don't use the second day, I'll be credited.............

Oh....I won't lift a thing at home.  If anything, I'll probably have family over driving me and hubby nuts.....
Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh I know what I wanted to ask you.......How long before you could drive?  I don't drive an automatic......it's a standard......Did you doctor mention anything about driving?  I know it's a given I shouldn't drive the day of surgery.....I'd probably wipe out many people 


Stacey,  thanks for your support!  You've been a doll.  And, this is nice having someone to share these sorts of emotions with......Just wish we didn't have to go them 

Lots of hugs and kisses Stacey.......


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 2, 2004)

man, look at all those smiley's   I've become a smiley whore


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

You know what.  I forgot Monday was carb day...How could I do that?

I think it's a good thing because tonight we're all going out to the steak house........... 

So, the 6th meal will be replaced with LoneStar.....

I'll have the Oatmeal for lunch


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> A month ???????/   OMG........I'm going to turn into a fatty, possibly.....lose muscle......ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I guess it's good to go ahead and get it out of the way .....man.......This stinks.
> 
> TWICE, how were you able to talk yourself into going through it again.  I'd swear someone would have to drug me   You're a brave cat Stacey.
> ...


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

dang it- I just typed out a longggggg thing to you--gotta redo!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

ummm--- this stinks--lol!!

Girl the surgery is not as bad as you may think it is--granted it does totally suck-and to me it is painful!
I had the surgery on a Friday--and took off on Monday & Tuesday. I drove on Monday--however I should not have (LONGG STORY) Don't mix your pain pills w/ other pills-- I did and ended up in the emergency room drinking charcoal b/c they couldn't pump my tummy since I had the surgery.

I came back to work on wednesday-wearing my gym pants b/c I was cut in 3 different places-- didn't make it the full day here. I work in an office too.

I would keep that 2nd day off if I were you!

Your doctor should have you sign a form allowing him to take out other things, like both your ovaries, etc... IF NOT HE CANNOT Remove anything in there. He will take a lazer and this other sharp tool--and get all the scar tissue out and Endo out.  
Have you watched a video on your surgery?? We had to before. I had lots of questions before also--however my Best friend has had the surgery 5 times!! So She made me feel better about it. I have to have it once a year-- or once every 9-10 months until I have a baby. Fun. It cleans out all the scar tissue, and cysts, and your brand new again and no pain for a long time!!! 

Your going to be fine honey, I promise!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> ummm--- this stinks--lol!!
> 
> *I know the feeling.  Done that once before......*
> ...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

*Feb 2nd......Back*

Warm up

*Cable Pull*
2 Sets 10 Reps @ 50lbs

*1 Min Rest

*Cable Pull*
5 Sets 6 Reps @ 110LB (3 times using V Bar 2 times using T bar)
*No Rest
*Cable Row*
5 Sets 10 Reps @ 110LB(3 times using V Bar 2 times using T bar)
*No Rest
*Cable Pull*
5 Sets 20 Reps @ 50LB(3 times using V Bar 2 times using T bar)
*No Rest
*Cable Row*
5 Sets 4 Reps @ 120LB(3 times using V Bar 2 times using T bar)

*  2 Min Rest

*UpRight Rows*
4 Sets 10 Reps @ 70LB
*No Rest
*Rear Delts*
4 Sets 10 Reps @ 15LB DB (These were done bent over.)

*1 Min Rest

..........................

The rest of the time was spent gettin knots out of my back as I was getting tension headache


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

WoW you are strong!!!!!!!!!!!  Great workout!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm Glad you found another girl there you can talk to about this--its nice knowing others who have gone through the same as you! I think its a pretty common surgery!
I was sore for probably 3 weeks! I do remember that, maybe longer. 
I really think your going to need the 12th off also--but I would play it by ear-- you never know! I do not deal with pain well at alll!!!!! So I always do mine on a friday And I have to weekend to rest, and 2 extra days!! My next surgery will be the worst he says-- They will have to use stentches in my ovaries (like sticks kinda) to prop up my ovaries to heal correctly--then take them out after 4-6 wks--NOT FUN! I heard that is super painful!!! 

I hope they let you wear jogging suits-- you should be okay after a week and a half-just wear loose clothing--I wore buttondown business shirts--tucked OUT with my work pants-- and never buttoned my pants  (the second wk)

That is great that your hubby & Mom will be there for you!! I had my Mom with me at the last one--and felt very good with her there...she was with me in the presurgery room also when they put your IV in--all the way until I walked to the surgery table! 

Hubby, Mom, & my Best friend were with me the first time around! 

Thats a crazy story about the girl you work with! OMG!

I'm here for you ANYTIME Girl!!!!!!!  Promise


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> WoW you are strong!!!!!!!!!!!  Great workout!!



Thanks missy.  That work out truly kicked my hiney.........whew.........


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

HEYA Babs--- HEY I FOUND THIS--Here is a post in my old journal from September 21, 2002-- From My first surgery: I wrote this that night--after my surgery--gives ya an Idea & I was SOOO goofy from all the drugs!

Okay so heres how it went.. They started the damn IV at 12:30 (that needele hurt bad) then, my Mom, best friend April, and Matt were all with me in the pre surgery room! Then I went into surgery at 1:30--- and it took till 2:45.. the dr. came out and told April and my mom that he saved my ovaries, and took out the Big Cysts, and other tiny ones also (by Laser), and I have 3 cuts on my tummy. One is like right by my belly button and the other two or down below about 4 inches down from my belly button. They all hurt bad. Today it feels like I am having horrible horrible cramps..and I look pregnant from the gas they put in me! They said My neck and shoulders will hurt from the gas..they didn't lie!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

HEY BABS-- AND HERE IS THE UPDATE IN MY OLD JOURNAL FROM MY 2nd surgery--the worse one! 

Gives ya a good idea! 

"well Heres an update~  July 2003
I had my surgery at 9am friday morning..that day I pretty much slept all day! I left the hospital at 1pm.. and my mom brought me home to her house, (Matt got to her house at 2pm.. ) 
The dr. told me bad news thought~ He found that I have Endometreosis~ and that I need to get pregnant with in the next 3-6 months.. but I'm going to have to talk to him about all this.. I was waking up from my anestisia when he told me that.. & I told him he would have to tell me everything again..which he knows! I will meet with him in 2 wks..for my follow up.
But they got all the scar tissue out of me! 
He told me mom that if we don't plan on having a baby, my surgeries will just get worse & worse. Sooo we have a lot of thinking to do! 

They performed a D & C on me also, soo I'm very very sore from all the work that was done in me. I have 3 insiscions to take care of.. I feel real puffy from the gas they blow (your insides up with) u up with.. but thats going away! I can't drive yet..I think I can on tuesday. I go back to work on wednesday! I would go tuesday, but since Now I have lots of walking to do from all the offices, I'm staying home an extra day! 
I finally have an appetite too today! Yesterday I was still on Jello, and I did have some chicken that matt made for me on the pit later!  

Also~ Can u guys believe that Matt took off all weekend for me?? They had MANDATORY WORK this weekend..and he told him he couldn't..that I had surgery!! I was very impressed w/ my little workaholic.. cause he Knew My mom could have taken care of me..but he is!  Yeah!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW Stacey........You're soooooooooo wonderful.     

I'm getting ready to leave.........I'll responde to these tomorrow sweetie.......I PROMISE YOU!!!!!!!!!

You take care.  have a wonderful evening


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

You don't have to respond to it girl--just wanted to you to read what I was thinking after my surgeries

have a great night!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

Oh I will and I'm sooooooooooooooo ready  to eat!

We're going to LoneStar............Too bad you cannot eat the peanuts anymore............


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 4, 2004)

*Memo:*

Tonights training will be legs..........This will be the last time I weight train and Thursday will be the last time I do cardio until Feb 23rd.........I HOPE. 

Been told by other ladies I need to take more like a month off. If this is true. No comp this spring or summer......maybe in Aug...We'll see how everything goes.

Tonight and Friday I will tan. Friday will be my last tanning session until I hit full recovery. I don't want to prolong the healing process.

Peace!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey honey! I really think you should take a month off.. it sucks - I know!
You will feel Ready to workout--but your insides will not be healed. Trust Me!  You want to make sure you heal correctly!! 

And your right-no tanning after surgery for at least 2-3 wks. When You do start up--lay a towel or put something over your incisions-- other wise you will scar. I HAVE NO SCARS! Yeah!!  I think I started tanning 2.5 wks later b/c I had a wedding coming up.
Have a great day!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 4, 2004)

yeah I know.  I'm really thinking it over..........HARD......

I'll just have to stick to my dieting and see what becomes of it.  Probably need to increase my carbs.

Hey thanks sweetie.......That's a great idea.  I don't need anymore scars, that's for sure.  Already have stretchmarks from my last pregnancy.  they're not that bad, so my plastic surgeon says.  I think other wise.....  We all think dif. of ourselves than how others perceive us.  Weird huh.

You're so lucky to not have scars.....I hope I don't get them either....Awww.....was this your wedding at the time?

hey, you have a great day too babe


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 4, 2004)

you know what, I think I have that backwards..............

I think the way my carbs are now, will be fine, I'll just need to UP my protein.........

Okay.......help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  anyone have any clues.........I've losted my brain


----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey honey- ya know- I ate semi clean while recovering and never gained weight-- I lost some strength- but it didn't take long to gain back again 

Actually-- I do have a tiny scar-but you Have TO LOOK to see it- LoL-- only I know its there-- its like itttttty bittttty -- like not even 1/2 an inch---way smaller than that..little mark. No Biggie! 

Nope- the wedding was a friends! 

I was married 6 months when I had my first surgery


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 4, 2004)

Good luck with everything!! I hope it all goes well, you'll be in my prayers!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks ladies.

Hmm..I thought I had more friend than this here at IM.  Guess I was wrong.  Was hoping for a lot of advice.  Oh well. 

At least I can count on you two.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 4, 2004)

Okay......I'm leaving........

headin to the gym to hit those legs!  

See ya 2morrow


----------



## atherjen (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Thanks ladies.
> 
> Hmm..I thought I had more friend than this here at IM.  Guess I was wrong.  Was hoping for a lot of advice.  Oh well.
> ...




Im here sweetie and following along. I just wouldnt know what to offer for advice. I am completly clueless in this area of topic. and its seems that Stace def knows what your going through. I only, as always, wish you the very best of luck!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 5, 2004)

Aw, thanks Atherjen.

How is everything going for you?


----------



## atherjen (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Aw, thanks Atherjen.
> 
> How is everything going for you?




things are going much better..sorting everything out. 
work in a bit for the afternoon.
its cold here again  
Hope you have a good one!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 5, 2004)

Hey Babs-- Hope you have a great day!!!
I can barely walk from training my legs tuesday night 

How are you feeling?? Any cramping???

I wish I was having surgery in a few days--I have a really sharp pain in my lower left ovary---going monday to the dr. FUN

Take care cutie!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> things are going much better..sorting everything out.
> work in a bit for the afternoon.
> its cold here again
> Hope you have a good one!




Ugh, I know.  Its absolutely freezing here too.  People are saying we're going to get snow and freezing rain by noon, which will last throughout the afternoon and evening hours.   

Drivers scare me

do you work full or part time?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey Babs-- Hope you have a great day!!!
> I can barely walk from training my legs tuesday night
> 
> ...




Hey Stacey  --  yeah, my day is running smoothly.  Boss isn't here

Aww I'm sorry hon.  I trained legs last night to which, I must log huh.  I'm not so sore today.  I bet tomorrow I'll be complaining.  I never feel anything the next day, it's always a couple days after the fact.  Guess I'm weird like that 

Be sure to do a lot of stretching to release some of that lactic acid build up.  That's why you're sore.  So stretch it out hon and you'll feel TONS better.  After about an hour of stretching.  Try stretching for 30 sec. each body part.....NO BOUNCING!!!!!

Last night I was having some cramping and HOT SWEATS.  Woke up with a sore throat cause I had to turn the darn fan on so I could cool off 

You know what..........When you sneeze does your ovaries hurt?  Some times when I sneeze, I get a SHARP pain on the right side.........I have to double over until it goes away....Feels like a knife cutting in there.......It hurts like heck.

I didn't tan last night.  Was reading up on my BCPs and says, I should stay away from tanning as I could get burned.  I'm wondering though, if I cut my tanning time in half if that would work?  You ever run into that situation?

Hey, you let me know how your appt. goes.  I want to be there for you as much as you have been for me.  Honestly, I REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY appreciate all the time you have spent with me.

And, you're the cutie.  You're gonna make it far with your modeling, I just know it.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> You know what..........When you sneeze does your ovaries hurt?  Some times when I sneeze, I get a SHARP pain on the right side.........I have to double over until it goes away....Feels like a knife cutting in there.......It hurts like heck.



OMG--you just described it perfectly!! Yep--when I sneeze it hurts--when I cough it hurts--Very sharp pain on my left side. SUCKS!!!! It feels exactly like someone is stabbing you with a knife!! 

Thanks for the tips on stretching!!!! I have been in the bathroom here, and will do a lot at home tonight! 

And Girl I will always be here for you--Your very welcome--thats what friends are for! 

Thanks about the modeling toooo--your SO SWEET! 

Have a great day--and hope that sore throat goes away soon.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 5, 2004)

Ohhh and about the BCP & Tanning--mine say that too and it has never affected me!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Ugh, I know.  Its absolutely freezing here too.  People are saying we're going to get snow and freezing rain by noon, which will last throughout the afternoon and evening hours.
> 
> Drivers scare me
> ...




weve got that terrible frz rain coming saturday. blah no fun. since I walk everywheres. 

I work part time right now..at a supp store. where I am right now. DEAD!  

ahhh and Im sorry you were feeling that way last nite hun. I truly hope things improve for you!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> OMG--you just described it perfectly!! Yep--when I sneeze it hurts--when I cough it hurts--Very sharp pain on my left side. SUCKS!!!! It feels exactly like someone is stabbing you with a knife!!
> 
> Thanks for the tips on stretching!!!! I have been in the bathroom here, and will do a lot at home tonight!
> ...




Yeah, the pain is killer!!!!  Hopefull we'll get that taken care of.  Both of us!

How did the stretching go?  Did it help any?

Ugh, my throat is still a little sore.  Doctor almost cancelled my surgery.  Instead he prescribed me some meds to help me recover in time for surgery.  Tonight I have to run into the hospital to have an EKG put on me for my heart.  If that comes back okay, then surgery is def. a go.

How are you feeling?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Ohhh and about the BCP & Tanning--mine say that too and it has never affected me!!


 Thats Saaaaaaawwwwwwweeeeeeeet


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> weve got that terrible frz rain coming saturday. blah no fun. since I walk everywheres.
> 
> I work part time right now..at a supp store. where I am right now. DEAD!
> ...




We didn't get that much last night.  How did it hit you guys?

Hmm, working at a supp store, allows you plenty of time to do some research.  That's great!  On the other hand, I know what it feels like to be bored or hoping someone would just walk in the door not knowing what to get......Then you get to explain and sell........ Oh Yea!

Hey, you have a nice weekend.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 6, 2004)

*Memo*

I wanted to let my viewers & Friends know I will not be posting again until Wednesday or Thursday of next week.

Monday Feb 9th, I will be having surgery.  Laparascopy and D&C.

I am allowing a 3 to 4 week recovery time.  This means I will not be weight training, doing any Cardio or serious dieting.  I will aim to eat clean during recovery.

May peace be with you all
BabsieGirl


----------



## atherjen (Feb 6, 2004)

Aww Babs I hope that everything goes 110% well! you have my best wishes girl! Hope you have a fast and safe recovery! We all love you!


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 6, 2004)

You'll be in our thoughts.  I hope it goes well and that your recovery is a fast one!  Hang in there.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 12, 2004)

Hey everyone, I'm back.

Not too sore.  My shoulders are killing me though from all the gases.  I'm all bloated.

Real quick. 

Doctor removed what he could however he says I have severe endometriosis.  It's all over my colon.  In a couple weeks I meet with him to discuss a hysterectomy.

I'm thinking..........no comps this year.

I'll write more during my lunch hour.  I have a lot to catch up on.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

Uhhhhhhh honey I'm soooo sorry that you have Endometriosis!! I thought you did--but didn't want to scare you!!! I have it also--and Mine is Severe also!!! I promise you are going to be okay!! 

That bloatness will go away in a few days or less... and ouwie -- that pain in the shoulders should be gone tomorrow!!

I'm glad your not to sore though!!!!!

Your in my prayers sweetie!!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 12, 2004)

Ohh hun thats sad news!! I feel so bad!! Im sure that they can help though! Your in my thoughts and I wish you only the best!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Uhhhhhhh honey I'm soooo sorry that you have Endometriosis!! I thought you did--but didn't want to scare you!!! I have it also--and Mine is Severe also!!! I promise you are going to be okay!!
> 
> That bloatness will go away in a few days or less... and ouwie -- that pain in the shoulders should be gone tomorrow!!
> ...




Stacey thanks.  I'm kinda bummed out because I was hoping it could all be taken care of on Monday.  Didn't expect to be awakened by, "Krystie, you have severe endometriosis and I removed what I could.  Additionally, you have this on your colon as well.  Your options are hormone therapy that "should" burn off the endo on your colon or do a complete hysterectomy!  These will be discussed in my office in two weeks!  Good Luck!"

I gave my doctor a thumbs up with the hysterectomy.  I'm just really worried about my colon.  Been doing all kinds of reseach and it's freaking me out BIG TIME. 

The pain in my shoulders is starting to fade away.  I NEVER thought it would.  wheww......I've been drinking sprit all day.  My diet hasn't been too good.  Just started eating yesterday.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Ohh hun thats sad news!! I feel so bad!! Im sure that they can help though! Your in my thoughts and I wish you only the best!!




Thanks Atherjen.  Nothing more upsetting than having your heart set on competing then having it all taken away.  Guess it's better to get this all taken care of sooner than later.

My next appt is Feb 24th.  An update will be posted then.

how are you doing?


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

Hey girl-- Thats horrible about the endo in your colon. I have never heard of that. I'm sooo sorry, I know you must be freaking out!! And I understand how you felt when he woke up after surgery to tell you that. Scary!! My dr. woke me up after my surgery and told me I had endo. real bad and I started crying and got depressed--SO I CANNOT IMAGINE HOW YOU FELT! I'm sorry sweetie, and I'm here for you!!!!!!!!!

Don't worry about eating so clean, just put some food in your body so your medicines work right


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 12, 2004)

I just want to cry 


but it hurts my shoulders


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 12, 2004)

Babsie!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Your back!   We missed you!!!
I'm sorry to hear about the endo.  I hope all goes well with you.
There will be more shows, better to concentrate on being healthy and well.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm sorry about what your going through  .  If there's anything I can do to help- don't hesitate to ask! I hope you feel better soon


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

How are you holding up sweetie???!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Babsie!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Your back!   We missed you!!!
> I'm sorry to hear about the endo.  I hope all goes well with you.
> There will be more shows, better to concentrate on being healthy and well.



I can see you missed me ................

Yea, I guess the worst can happen to the best of us.  

I know they'll be more shows, this just pushes me further away.  All the down time.


Agreed..........I need to concentrate on nutrients and getting better.................Thank you JLB for being here for me.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 13, 2004)

I know how ya feel about the down time.  It can be very upsetting to deal with.  But then when we do get the ok....it makes reaching that goal even sweeter.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> I'm sorry about what your going through  .  If there's anything I can do to help- don't hesitate to ask! I hope you feel better soon




Sweetie, I'll be sure to ask   Thank you so much for caring.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 13, 2004)

Babsie....If you were here in Houston, I would drag your butt shopping today.   Shopping makes us feel better.  Stacey wouldn't go...she gave the excuse of this thing called WORK!  LOL


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> How are you holding up sweetie???!!




I'm feeling much better today.  My shoulders do not hurt nearly as bad.  I can sorta bend over to tie my shoes..........my butt hurts to sit.

My stomach still feels a little tender and I have yet to be able to stand straight. I CANNOT WAIT TO SHOWER and SLEEP IN MY OWN BED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I will be honest and say I'm feeling depressed.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I know how ya feel about the down time.  It can be very upsetting to deal with.  But then when we do get the ok....it makes reaching that goal even sweeter.



I hear ya.  I wonder if I'll ever make it now.  Like, will I lose my drive to fight for what I want, or let my sadness get the best of me? 

I just don't feel like doing anything.  I'd rather sit in a corner and hybernate all by myself and drown in my sorrows.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Babsie....If you were here in Houston, I would drag your butt shopping today.   Shopping makes us feel better.  Stacey wouldn't go...she gave the excuse of this thing called WORK!  LOL





LOL @ you and Stacey.  Shopping always lifts the spirits.  BTW  --  HAPPY VALENTINES DAY LADIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wish I could go shop.  I'm at work till 6pm. 

Maybe I'll take the family out to eat, buy a movie and go shopping for a bit.    I'm slow moving these days so they'll probably want to skip the shopping. Then again, Wednesday I went shopping for a little bit and my hubby complained because the motor cart was slow.............


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey Babs ... yoiu'll recover.  You have to fight the self pity thing.  You know you can kick this thing in the a$$ and come back better than before .. you just have to stay positive.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Babsie....If you were here in Houston, I would drag your butt shopping today.   Shopping makes us feel better.  Stacey wouldn't go...she gave the excuse of this thing called WORK!  LOL



HEY SHUSH IT!! I WANT TO GO WITH YOU SOOOO BAD!!!!  LoL


----------



## Stacey (Feb 13, 2004)

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY BABSIE!!!! 

I understand that you are depressed and upset-- You have every right to be--However you have to do what NT says--- Try & Stay strong~ You can deal with this-- I know you can!!!! We will all help you fight it!! I'm here for you sweetie!!!!!

Sometimes I still get depressed about my whole situation--but I know God gave me this b/c he knows that I can handle it--that I am strong. I believe he did the same for you... Your going to be okay I promise!!

Sounds like your starting to feel better though, thats good. Don't do too much though--even though you may feel like you can soon, remember that your insides need lots of time to heal


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 13, 2004)

Hmm....we could tape a sign to her rear that says...."slow moving vehicle"  hehe.....

Stay positive, this will all be over soon.


----------



## MissOz (Feb 15, 2004)

hey babs....i'm thinking of you over here in the land of Oz...you just stay strong girl, you will get thru all these obsticles...take care of your beautiful self xxx


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks Everyone.  

I know this is going to be a hard journey for me.  It's just so depressing not being able to do the things you love, even if it's only temporary.

Today, I feel MUCH better.  There's still some discomfort but not nearly as bad as last week.  I think yesterday I felt 70% better.  The more I twist in my chair at work, the more the cramps start to come back.  So, no more twisting for me today and for a while.  I'm not NEARLY as tired anymore and I don't easily wear out.  I'm getting to be more and more alert plus, my energy is coming back.  The appetite is not back yet.  I think a lot of that has to deal with feeling sad.  ALTHOUGH, I'm not as sad this week as I was last.  This sure takes some time getting use to.


OMG  --  I know this isn't as exciting for you all as it was for me.  But, FRIDAY I WAS ALLOWED TO SHOWER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Oh, it was like heaven.  Took a while washing everything because I had to be careful of my incisions.  I was sooooooooo nervous when my hubby took the bandages off.  I thought my tummy was going to look a fright.  It's bruised with 3 incisions.  One on the right and left of my belly button and another just below the hair line.

Stacey:  Did your back cramp up and ache a lot after your surgery?  Also, I think I'm going to not try to have anymore children and go ahead with the hysterectomy.  My children need their mommy more than they need their mommy to bring another being into this world.  Plus, once I have the hysterctomy, my family and I will be set free.  Since I was 13, Endometriosis has taken over my life and my "family making" decisions.  14 years of pain, etc..........is enough and I'm ready to lead a normal life.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 16, 2004)

Babsie,

Sounds like your making the right decision for you.  I can't say I have ever been in your shoes, becuase I have not.   I just wish you the best.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 16, 2004)

Hey honey!!

First off~ Yes my back did hurt for awhile after surgery--My body ached like I worked out hard. 
I'm glad your not as upset as you were last week. Your right, it is so hard to comprehend everything. I'm still sad that I have endo.
I think you would be making the right decision on having a hysterectomy!! I don't know how you have gone this long. I'm so ready to have one after I have a baby!!! 

YEAH you got to shower! I know that felt awesome!!!  Congrats honey!!!

Take care of yourself--and pat down those insisions really good after bathing--don't want them to get infected


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Babsie,
> 
> Sounds like your making the right decision for you.  I can't say I have ever been in your shoes, becuase I have not.   I just wish you the best.




You're so sweet for caring and wishing me the best.  I wish this on no females.  We already go through so much in life.  I just don't get it


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey honey!!
> 
> First off~ Yes my back did hurt for awhile after surgery--My body ached like I worked out hard.
> ...



Hon, we're gonna stick together through this.  It's all so sad and yes, very hard to take in.  I just wish my doctor would've gone in a lot sooner than he did.  Maybe it wouldn't have spread.  Then again, I'm glad he went in to look because far too many doctors (mostly men) think we're exaggerating about our pain, etc......I couldn't believe that when I read it online.  What a crock!!!  My GYN is a male and I couldn't love him more.  I'm just a little frustrated at him for waiting so long.

I was thinking, after the hysterectomy, I could quit my job and open up a daycare facility.  Then, I'd be around all kinds of little babies.  That, or I'll go back into nursing and work the nursery.  Then I wonder if this would only make me even more sad.

I've only gone this long with the pain because I felt I had no other choice but to bare with it and play the hand god delt.  I put a lot of trust in my doctor hoping BCPs would work.  AND THEY WOULD.......temporarily.  I'd end up getting immune to them and bump up each time to a stronger dosage and more and more pain pills.  It's a race against time before I get immune to the pain pills.

Sweety, you do your comp and then tell your doctor you want to have a child.  Ask him/her for fertility pills to help you conceive faster, etc....  Please please, keep me posted.

Are you having anymore pains?  I about cried while reading someones Endometriosis Story Online.  It sounded exactly like my life, etc....I'm sure it would touch you also.

You know what?  I think I'm going to start a thread here about Endometriosis as casual talk, etc........What do you think?  Will you help me post literature in there?


----------



## Stacey (Feb 16, 2004)

Hey girlie!! YES We are going to stick together through all this!! I think that would be great for you to work in a nursery!!! I don't know if it would make you sad or not. Probably not, since you have kids. I believe if you didn't have any, and Could not--then it would make you depressed & upset-- ya know??!
My GYN Is a male also--specializes in endo and high risk pregnancies-- I realllllllllly like him tooo!! He's great! 

I hear ya on being immune to BCP-- my body is also. I think I'm getting immune to pain pills also..and advil! I have cramps EVERY day--no matter what-- sucks- sometimes my powerwalks make me feel better--sometimes not! 

I think that would be good to start a thread on ENDO.. However Prince may not approve.
Butterfly (ann) wanted to start a pregnancy Fitness forum--and he wouldn't let us. (with understanding reasons-- U can go to suggestion box - under forum jump and read all about it)

I am not doing the comp now--for lots of reasons=but mainly my pain/cramps to where it is hard for me to workout as much as possible- etc...  I am though training to do a photoshoot soon!


----------



## MissOz (Feb 16, 2004)

Bab's you sound like you have made a truly solid decision in having the hysterectomy,if you feel at peace with this important decision please do it and enjoy the rest of your precious life with your family pain free....thinking of you xx


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 16, 2004)

MissOz, what would you do?


----------



## MissOz (Feb 16, 2004)

well like you said earlier , that this has been a long journey for you.You are at the end of your journey now and have to take the right path to go on ? Bab's only you know the right decision on this one...but my friend living in pain , will bring you down emotionally,physically etc etc.You have beautiful children,a great hubby & need to move on girl ...I'll support any decision YOU make , but it's gotta be your decision.xx


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 16, 2004)

Do you know anyone who has had a Hysterectomy?


----------



## MissOz (Feb 16, 2004)

yes I do , and some of them are pretty young as well (under 40yrs)


----------



## Stacey (Feb 16, 2004)

Great advice MissOz!!!

Babs~ My mom had a hysterectomy when she was 30 b/c of cysts & cramping. She was Very happy with her decision!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 16, 2004)

I'll tell ya whats scaring me silly.  Do you guys know if any of this has happened to your friends or family?



*Facts about Hystectomy*


FACT: Women experience a loss of physical sexual sensation as a result of hysterectomy.

FACT: A woman's vagina is shortened, scarred and dislocated by hysterectomy. 

FACT: Hysterectomy's damage is life-long. Among its most common consequences, in addition to operative injuries are: 

heart disease 
osteoporosis 
bone, joint and muscle pain and immobility 
loss of sexual desire, arousal, sensation 
painful intercourse, vaginal damage 
displacement of bladder, bowel, and other pelvic organs 
urinary tract infections, frequency, incontinence 
chronic constipation and digestive disorders 
profound fatigue 
chronic exhaustion 
altered body odor 
loss of short-term memory 
blunting of emotions, personality changes, despondency, irritability, anger, reclusiveness and suicidal thinking 
FACT: No drugs or other treatments can replace ovarian or uterine hormones or functions. The loss is permanent. 

FACT: The medical term for the removal of the ovaries is castration. Most women are castrated at hysterectomy.

FACT: The uterus and ovaries function throughout life in women who have not been hysterectomized or castrated. 

FACT: Twice as many women in their 20's and 30's are hysterectomized as women in their 50's and 60's.

FACT: 98% of women HERS has referred to board-certified gynecologists after being told they needed hysterectomies, discovered that, in fact, they did not need hysterectomies.

FACT: Gynecologists, hospitals and drug companies make more than 8 billion dollars a year from the business of hysterectomy and castration. 

HERS is the only independent, international organization dedicated to the issue of hysterectomy and advocates for fully informed medical choices by women.


----------



## MissOz (Feb 16, 2004)

Babs my close friend had a hysterectomy when she was about 36 she's cool with it as she had no other choice , she has 1 child and is really happy .xx

Hey Stacey you sound like a great friend to Babs , it's always good to have a great support network around you .xx


----------



## Stacey (Feb 16, 2004)

HOLY COW THATS A LONGGGGGGGG LISTS!! That Scares Me tooo!! And I was thinking of having one after my first baby!! HMM?


----------



## Stacey (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks Missoz!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 16, 2004)

I think Stacey and I are getting close and closer.  We share each other pains.  She also has Endometriosis.  I'm so happy to have a friend like Stacey and yoursefl.  It's nice sharing what's on your mind vs. holding it all in.

I think Hyst. would be great...it's just the more I read up on it, the more I see that's neg and it frightens me.  I know everyone will experience it differently however, I feel I'm just doomed for the worst.

But I have you guys and I VERY thankful


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> HOLY COW THATS A LONGGGGGGGG LISTS!! That Scares Me tooo!! And I was thinking of having one after my first baby!! HMM?




See what I mean..............ugh


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 16, 2004)

My Mom had one last year or the year before.  Can't remember exactly when.  She seems to be just fine...but then she has always been a little abnormal anyways!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 16, 2004)

My sister had her tubes tied...I don't remember if that is the samething.  She has three kids, plus her hubby has one of his own.   She is happy and normal.


----------



## MissOz (Feb 16, 2004)

Now with any surgery etc ...these are the risks associated with hysterectomy and I suppose legally , they have to tell you what they are and make this information available.That is alot  but where are the positives to having surgery ? I'd want to look into that side as well .xx

gotta go now and train some of my clients talk later !!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 16, 2004)

Okay.....I'm trying to find some positive from the site I gathered that information from.......


JL  --  Woman, I love your humor............

You're alll sooooooooooooooooooo kind to share your stories and support me.......I love all of you


----------



## Stacey (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I think Stacey and I are getting close and closer.  We share each other pains.  She also has Endometriosis.  I'm so happy to have a friend like Stacey and yoursefl.  It's nice sharing what's on your mind vs. holding it all in.
> 
> I think Hyst. would be great...it's just the more I read up on it, the more I see that's neg and it frightens me.  I know everyone will experience it differently however, I feel I'm just doomed for the worst.
> ...




AWWWWWWW Thanks sooo Much girlie!! I feel the same way also!!!   

I think they just list that stuff --just in case..but most people who I know that have had it are fine!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## Stacey (Feb 16, 2004)

back at ya!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)

My mom and aunt had it done and as far as I know they are both fine.  I think you need to discuss your personal case w/ the doc tho sweetie, I'm not sure if you're at higher risk for complications.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 16, 2004)

I know.  I just have sooooooooo many questions running through my mind and my appt isn't until the 24th of Feb........Feels like a LONG TIME TO WAIT.................................

Stacey  --  That site is GRRRRRREAT!..............there are sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo      many of us out there.................


----------



## Stacey (Feb 16, 2004)

Thats great honey!!!!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 16, 2004)

Okay gang.  I'm heading home to take it easy and spend some time with the family.

Chat with you all tomorrow.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 16, 2004)

Later chickie!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 17, 2004)

Okay.

Today, I'm a little tired and I started again   This is never going to end for me.  So, I'm getting ready to call my doctor.  

I shouldn't start today.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 17, 2004)

Babsie...The body takes its time to heal at times.   Call the dr.  sometimes it makes us feel better, plus his opinion counts alot!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 17, 2004)

I called and left a message with his nurse.

The only thing that worries me about starting my period today is........I'm on the strongest BCP.  This kind is suppose to stop me from having my period until a particular day.........no matter what........I shouldn't start.

Of course after surgery I had bleeding which turned into spotting........then into nothing and today.......................BOOM......Back pain, pelvic pain, cramping & diarrea...(spelling)                        I was on the pot this morning for nearly 40 min. 

Anyway, I reminded the nurse about my appt I have on the 24th...........Now all I'm waiting on is a response from the doctor................

What a vicious cirle......


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 17, 2004)

Okay. My doctor has yet to call me back.  Should I call in 30 min or should I just wait?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 17, 2004)

speaking of the little devil.  The nurse just called back.....

He's calling me in a prescription to stop the bleeding (lets hope this one works) and he wants to keep my appt and pick up an OTC Kayopectate (spelling)

What is Kayopectate?


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 17, 2004)

Stops you from having to run to the bathroom so much.  Kinda like Pepto.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 17, 2004)

Hm..that's cool.

Thanks sweetie.

I'm heading home now.  You all take care and relax


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 17, 2004)

Have a great night


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 17, 2004)

Feel better soon darling


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 17, 2004)

JLB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.........



I'm soooooooooo happy.................My request was granted to have the new forum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Thanks to your husband and I'm sure Bandaidwoman..........................................................


I could kiss both all of you guys.!!!!!!!!!!!

WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

 :bounce:


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 17, 2004)

Prince has it up now.....ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

okay.......i'm done....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 18, 2004)

Today I feel GREAT!

No more period, no more belly ache, etc................Life is peachie at the moment.

I'm a little tired but nothing like yesterday.

How are you guys today?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

babsie im so glad ur feeling better honey! 

i'm ok, pms


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 18, 2004)

Oh honey, you started yours today?.......I'm so sorry.

other wise, how are you doing?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

no no, im expecting it soon 

im hoping thats where the extra 2lbs this week i gained came from, im now up 10lbs in 2 weeks

i can never win


----------



## Stacey (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> JLB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.........
> 
> 
> ...



SOOO AWESOME!!! YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> no no, im expecting it soon
> 
> im hoping thats where the extra 2lbs this week i gained came from, im now up 10lbs in 2 weeks
> ...



Ugh.  I share your pain.

I'm sure the extra weight has come from that.  I use to pack on 5lbs.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> SOOO AWESOME!!! YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Thanks Stacey!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 18, 2004)

Hey honey, Glad your feeling better today!!

I meant to tell you yesterday that I bled after my surgery also-- then it just went away after a few days. Crazy.

Take  care sweeets


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 18, 2004)

Stacey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   hey girl

Oh that's okay.  Thank you for sharing.

Yeah, today is MUCH better.  Took the Prometrium my doctor prescribed and it stopped.

Right now.......i'm eating a steak burito from Chipolte's.......................mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## atherjen (Feb 18, 2004)

Mmm burritos!  
whats Chipoltes? Im gonna guess some place only in the states.? 
Glad your feeling better hun!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 18, 2004)

ATHERJEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Comp time is close...........HOW ARE YOU????????????????

OH, the burrito was awesome!!!!  Chipoltes is mexican rest. that only makes burritos....HUGE ONES........They are about 6 inches long and about 4 inches around.................mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 18, 2004)

It's like Taco Bell but only burritos.  I think Craig lives on them when he is working.  

Babsie!!!  Glad your feeling better!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 18, 2004)

Hey JLB, how ya doing today?

I can see how Craig could live on them.mmmmmmmmmmmm.....They are soooo filling.


----------



## DrChiro (Feb 18, 2004)

hey..i had Chipolte today while I was studying at Starbucks (convieniently located next to chipolte for my dining enjoyment)

i did legs this morning so the carbs wont hurt me....i will keep them low the rest of the day!

i dont live on them...but it would be hard to live without them!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

I like frappuccinos from Fourbucks, but I havent had one in months


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 18, 2004)

See...Told ya he lives at Chipolte!  Chipolte and protein drinks.  ick


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DrChiro *_
> hey..i had Chipolte today while I was studying at Starbucks (convieniently located next to chipolte for my dining enjoyment)
> 
> i did legs this morning so the carbs wont hurt me....i will keep them low the rest of the day!
> ...




Starbucks ROCKS!!!!  My dad and I call it the lovers center.  LOL.  

Well, for having your two favorite places so close you look great!  You and Jodi make such a terrific couple!

Okay...back to Chipoltes.  I usually get the burrito bowl but today I go the steak burrito.  The usual toppings are, corn, sr crm and cheese.

Note :  I'm only doing this because I'm not dieting right now.  When I get better, I'll start my diet and weight training, etc........

btw --  You have a lovely wife!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> See...Told ya he lives at Chipolte!  Chipolte and protein drinks.  ick




OMG, you don't eat at Chipolte?  Have you ever?......

LOL @ protein drinks.  What kind do you use hon?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I like frappuccinos from Fourbucks, but I havent had one in months




mmm....When I go to Starbucks, I usually get the Vinte choc. Chip Frap with whip cream and a cherri on the top.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

stop, torture! 

I just made a yummy pseudo pina colada

pinapple unsweetened koolaid
coconut extract
splenda
water and ice
2 tbsp heavy cream

blend!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 18, 2004)

Hush Greekie!   LOL

I don't like burritos much so I do not eat at Chipolte.   The one time I had it it was gross to me.  The rice was under cooked and hard.  

I do use protein shakes...but he drinks the pre-made ones.  ick
But they are easier for him with school.  With work, we have a full kitchen in the office, so I can cook my foods here when I need too.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 18, 2004)

I LOVE STARBCUKS COFFEE!!!!!!!!!! .................umm actaully I just like coffee.  

Greek-you have the weirdest recipes! lol and Jill thought I had weird combos!  

Babs.. Im not competing anymore girlie. just wasnt for me. I wasnt happy. thats why I started a new journal, "healthy n happy"  

gosh all this talk about food.. . all I want is some yummy bad foods! ekkkkkkk


----------



## Stacey (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Stacey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   hey girl
> 
> Oh that's okay.  Thank you for sharing.
> ...



OMG OMG OMG I cannot believe my eyes--You had Chipoltes?? WIERD!! I haven't been there in like a year--and I was driving around at lunch AND I WENT THERE!! OMG! I got a chicken bowl!!! YUM YUM!~! Eating it right now!!! YUMMMY

Glad you feel MUCH better today


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> stop, torture!
> 
> I just made a yummy pseudo pina colada
> ...




I'm going try this when I start my diet up.  I don't know about the pinapple though.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 18, 2004)

See...Stacey goes right next door and doesn't stop in to visit.  LOL

Pineapple is kinda high in sugar....but its yummy stuff.  Eat some for me!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 18, 2004)

JODIE-- I am sorry-- I almost stopped to --but I have a pimple on my face and thats the Only reason I didn't --LMAO! Sad huh!  but I couldn't meet ya with this big old red thing on my face--haha

Ohhh but on my way back--I saw your mailman there!  It was like 1pm--haha I was like "awwww shes getting her mail"


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Hush Greekie!   LOL
> 
> I don't like burritos much so I do not eat at Chipolte.   The one time I had it it was gross to me.  The rice was under cooked and hard.
> ...



Sounds like you had an awful experience.  All it takes is one bad one and the rest. is doomed.

I can see where you're coming from with the pre-made protein shakes.  I like making my own.  

Wow, how neat.  Wish I worked in a place that had a kitchen.  All we have is a cafeteria.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> I LOVE STARBCUKS COFFEE!!!!!!!!!! .................umm actaully I just like coffee.
> 
> Babs.. Im not competing anymore girlie. just wasnt for me. I wasnt happy. thats why I started a new journal, "healthy n happy"
> ...




Starbucks is a pretty popular place.  My dad is thinking about opening up a franchise.

Aw hon!!! I'm soo sorry to hear this.  Gonna have to read your journal now.  You were doing so well.  What changed your mind?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> JODIE-- I am sorry-- I almost stopped to --but I have a pimple on my face and thats the Only reason I didn't --LMAO! Sad huh!  but I couldn't meet ya with this big old red thing on my face--haha
> 
> Ohhh but on my way back--I saw your mailman there!  It was like 1pm--haha I was like "awwww shes getting her mail"




LOL Stacey, you're too funny


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 18, 2004)

Babsie...the kitchen can be a curse at times.....
Like when I come off of dieting...its sweets for two weeks, all baked in the kitchen.  People will come in looking for an apartment and ask what we had baking, etc.....It could be anything from cake, to brownies, to Toll House choc. chip cookies.

Then..My boss, she never leaves for lunch...so when I cook mine, I have to be sure to make enough for her so she isn't running around going, "Jodie, where's mine...or what did you cook?  Is there enough for me?"  It's a sad sight.  LOL  I have no clue how she stays so skinny.  With yellow cake with choc. frosting...she'll have three times the normal slice and it better have icing an inch thick.


----------



## DrChiro (Feb 18, 2004)

did Stacey really say she didnt meet you becasue she had a pimple on her face or was i just seeing things....girls are wierd...and they have cooties!
(guys arent much better though)


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 18, 2004)

You seen it right.   Babsie would have stopped.   j/k


----------



## Stacey (Feb 18, 2004)

hehehehe Yep I did say that...Plus I didn't have enough time to stop!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 18, 2004)

Jodie your mean-forget lunch



JUST KIDDIN


----------



## Stacey (Feb 18, 2004)

oh Jodie--thats how my coworker is--she eats EVERYTHING Everyday--drives me nuts! Not Fair!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 18, 2004)

It'll catch up to them someday.......LOL


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

Girls girls

its pineapple flavored koolaid, the unsweetened kind

0 calories


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 18, 2004)

You all are just cracking me up.  Wish I could stay and chit chat but I REALLY want to go home now.  So, that's where I'm going and I'll pick up where we all left off tomorrow.

Nite Ladies


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

bye babsie be safe


----------



## MissOz (Feb 19, 2004)

Bab's glad to hear your feeling heaps better.xx


----------



## Stacey (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey babsie!  Hope you have a Great day


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 19, 2004)

HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII Stacey!!!!

Thanks, I'm trying.

I started a thread in the General Health Awareness Forum...Check it out.  I plan to keep posting daily or every other day.  Depends on how much more I can learn and how many women step forward....


Enjoy'

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27763


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 19, 2004)

45 min. and I get to go home............yaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Stacey (Feb 19, 2004)

YEAH Me toooo!! 45 minutes!! CANNOT WAIT!!

Babs where do u live??


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 19, 2004)

Columbus, Ohio


 I think I'm actually going to leave work on time this evening.....My husband will be in shock.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 19, 2004)

Oh Cool!!  I don't know why I thought you were in Canada too. 

I can't wait to go home!


----------



## MissOz (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey Bab's have posted some photos ,I'm signing off for the weekend so hope you have a great one as well .xx


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 20, 2004)

I'm happy your feeling better!! Have a great weekend!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MissOz *_
> Hey Bab's have posted some photos ,I'm signing off for the weekend so hope you have a great one as well .xx




Sweetie, your photos look absolutely stunning.  You have great muscle tone.  That, and you look GREAT after having two children.  Where these taken?

Hope you have a nice weekend!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> I'm happy your feeling better!! Have a great weekend!




Aw, thanks for caring sweetie.   I am feeling much better.  You have a nice weekend too.  Be safe!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 20, 2004)

Ladies  --  IT'S SOOOOOOOOO NICE OUTSIDE!!!!!!!! and I'm so stuck inside

Hope it's this nice over the weekend, maybe I can wash my car.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 20, 2004)

It's nice here!  We are stuck inside too!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 20, 2004)




----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2004)

I know-- I wannnna go play outside!! And there is a dog park like 15 feet from our office doors--when I look out the windows you can see it-- the doggies are having sooo much fun!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 20, 2004)

Dog park???  here in Houston?  Is it fenced?  Tell me more!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2004)

Nope its not fenced-- I don't know why its a dog park--but everyday at 5pm its like a dog field--owners on the side talking--and doggies all playing with each other. Its on S. Gessner-- In the back of the Hooters parking lot. (our company is in the back--and I can walk out the door and be in the park)

I don't think my dog would do well--non of the dogs are on leashes--and Cody doesn't play well with any other dogs besides my parents.

It looks neat though--if your doggies play well with others. Its a little bigger than the size of a football field--and has offices all around it. Lots of trees. During the day I always see a few people out there reading, while their dog is playing.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 20, 2004)

oh.....I know where that is.  We need fenced for Katy.  She would run off to never be seen again! (damn greyhound).  Hanna wouldn't go far, she would think she would miss a meal if she did.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2004)

LoL-- Ya Cody would not run off--he would just fight all the dogs!!! LOL


----------



## MissOz (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Sweetie, your photos look absolutely stunning.  You have great muscle tone.  That, and you look GREAT after having two children.  Where these taken?
> 
> Hope you have a nice weekend!



the new photo's were taken in 2001 last comp...thanks Bab's will catch ya soon.xx


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 23, 2004)

Oh ok...sawweet!  You look great hon!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 23, 2004)

GOOOOOOOOOD   MOOOOOOORRRRRRRRNNNNNIIINNNNGGGG!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

good morning sweetheart


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 23, 2004)

Holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa..Hmmm, that makes me want Mexican food.  LOL


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 23, 2004)

OMG......I have a blonde moment to share with you guys?  You'll never guess.

but last night.....I got pulled over by a statie...............Guess what for?

I wasn't speeding, was wearing a seat belt and car is functioning fine..........................................

Good luck


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 23, 2004)

Umm...doing the right thing??  I heard they pull over for that sometimes......??????


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 23, 2004)

Or the Cop thought you were cute, hot, etc....and just HAD to have your number????


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 23, 2004)

Nope.......I'll give ya a couple more guesses.....................This is a really REALLY blonde moment.............THE DUMBEST I'VE DONE YET!!!!  LOL


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 23, 2004)

Okay....No more guess?

It's a shockkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkerrrr


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 23, 2004)

I got a ticket........  Clue:::::::     .$100 fine.........................


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 23, 2004)

Okay okay..............I"m gonna spill the beans


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 23, 2004)

Party pooppers


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 23, 2004)

Okay.......I'm driving along..........singing with my kids in the car.........at 9:30pm....(I know, it's late but we went shopping :Grin: )

We drive by a statie..........Statie pulls out after we pass him.........Statie gets on my hiney then slows down...........then gets into slow lane like he's going to pass me although HE DOESN'T...........So, I'm thinking........"Man, is this fella gonna pass me or what?"  .....................Then BOOM............he turns his lights on.........REMINDER.........I'M IN THE FAST LANE WHEN HE TURNS HIS LIGHTS ON AND HE'S IN THE SLOW LANE...............so I thinking...."Hmmm...I wonder if maybe he's pulling over the side and he has to turn his lights on while over in the em,ergency stop area OR.....IS HE PULLING MY BUTT OVER????"..........................

I decided I'm not going to take any chances and I bump over a couple lanes and into that little emergency area place beside the slow lane............Then he gets right ontop my bumper...........and I'm like ............."Oohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Great, nothing like being pulled over after a good day of SHOPPING!!!!!  NOT SUPPOSE TO HAPPEN!!"    So, not only am I being blinded by lights but wondering why the EFF... I got pulled over for???

Story:


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 23, 2004)

Driving in the Fast Lane which is only suppose to be used for passing????


----------



## Stacey (Feb 23, 2004)

woman spill it?!! WHAT?? LoL

Good Morning


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 23, 2004)

Statie:  Ma'am can I see your driver lisence, registration and insurance?

Silly Me:   Sure..  . I can give you my  lisence and insurance however my other purse has my registration.  May I ask why I'm being pulled over?

Statie:  Ma'am, I asked for your drivers lisence.  Is this you?

Silly Me:  Of course.  DUH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (I didn't say duh but wanted to)  would you like me to recite my Drivers Lis. # and Social?

Statie:  No.  You can tell me what your address is.

Silly Me:  So I told him   ( he didn't think that was me!!!!!)

Statie:  Thank you.  The reason you cannot give me your registration is because this car is not registered.

Silly Me:  You're kidding, right?

Statie:  No, ma'am

Silly Me:  Are you sure?

Statie:  Yes ma'am

Silly Me:  Hmm....Okay...are you saying that my car isn't registered in my name?

Statie:  No ma'am, I'm saying your sticker has expired.  You have a red tag and it should be white.

Silly Me:  Well do you think it blew off?

Statie:  No ma'am I called in to verify your vehicle and it has not been registered for 2004.

Silly Me:  I'm sorry , I just don't get it....Who forgets to get their sticker?

Statie:  If it makes you feel any better, I pulled a lady over earlier this morning and she had been driving 2 years expired!!!

Silly Me:    Well, I'm really sorry.  I cannot believe I forgot   

Statie:  I'll be right back

20 min later he brings me a ticket!!!!  Comforts me and says he wishes he didn't have to give it to me and wouldn't have if he didn't need to call my plates in............I just told him thanks and I'm sorry like a million times..........


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 23, 2004)

So, today I look at my ticket.  Just a couple mistakes he made.

My name is Krystie.......not Christy

My addy is: 5796..........not 5766

I heard tickets are legal documents (obviously) and if the legal document is not accurate it's to be voided.  I think it's true but has any one ever tried to appeal a citation for providing inaccurate information about yourself?


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 23, 2004)

You could always bring this up to the judge....he might throw it out.

People here in texas drive with expired tags all the time!  I mean years without them being current.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 23, 2004)

I guess, now I can see how people forget.......I swear though.....I HONESTLY FORGOT.....<sniff sniff>

I called my uncle who is Chief at the Sherrifs Dept. from my home town.  I'm waiting for him to call me back cause I'm gonna ask him what he thinks about the ticket and if I have to present to get it thrown out, or if I can just fax over my license and ticket to have them compare it or if maybe my uncle could go in on my behalf so I don't have to miss work!!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 23, 2004)

...i had a more blonde moment than that (very similar...but worse)

this was about a year ago.  i did renew my registration.  all paid up, all set.  'cept my dumbass didn't put the sticker/tag on my plate.  i put it in the glove compartment with the sticker still on the paper...

"you see officer, it was too much trouble to peel it and attach it to my car so i never got around to it."


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 23, 2004)

LMAO................You know......I can see myself doing that  .LOL

I bet he walked away thinking:  "Women, why do we let'em drive?"


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

Men, why do we let them become police officers?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 23, 2004)

LOL


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 23, 2004)

Okay so I just got off the phone with my uncle.

He said I can take my ticket to court and the judge may cut the cost to like $25 since I honestly didn't do this on purpose.  My uncle said I should show him/her my puppy eyes and I'll for get the cut.

We got to talking some more about my ticket and where I work.  he says, speaking of work, did you get your sticker?  I said no.  He said, Well how the hell did you get there?  I said I drove!  he said...ON EXPIRED TAGS????  i said yeah, don't I have until the 6th to get my sticker? he said:::::::::::  Krystie krystie krystie krystie.............LMAO............LOL........Honey, if you get pulled over, you're going to get another ticket and you were VERY luck the statie didn't make you leave your car where it was and call someone to pick you up and drive you all the way home.  he said, if anything, you should take that end of the deal to court and fight it.  That will for sure get your ticket voided.  Because you got pulled over for driving on expired tags, you shouldn't be driving therefore, you shouldn't have been permitted to drive home........So, if you were pulled over for that reason and then he let you drive home......What the hell were you wearing?  LOL

I see where my uncle is going.......I would actually LOVE to save some money.........Maybe I'll go into court and see what the judge has to say.........I have nothing to lose but my breath.


----------



## DrChiro (Feb 23, 2004)

i have WAY expired tags at the moment...i didnt forget about it though....i just havent got new ones yet....one of these days i'll get around to it...i dont need a ticket!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 23, 2004)

You better get to it.  I'll keep my fingers crossed you don't get a ticket.  No fun!

Here's what you should do...........go find some mud and splat it on your license.....That should buy you some time.  Or better yet, get one of those tented protectors and put it over your plates!!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 23, 2004)

Hi Babs!  Hope all is well with you girlie!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 23, 2004)

Hi Atherjen,

I'm doing okay.  Just sharing my ticket story with everyone because I'm such a silly woman these days.

Tomorrow I go to have a HUGE chat with my doctor. I'll catch my other thread up tomorrow along with this one as to what we've decided.  I have mixed feelings now so I have no idea what I want.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 23, 2004)

Hi Babs....checkin' in on ya here babe.  I hope you're healing well and all is okay.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

I hope you come to a decision you are at peace with darling


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 23, 2004)

Hey babs I read your ticket story earlier and I have been waiting to be able to tell you this.  OK this will make you think you are a braniac.  My freidns wife is such a dumb spoiled brat.  She is 22 and he is 44, and an orthpedic surgeon, no need to explain anymore.    Well as an egagement present he bought her a red jag convertible and she still can not figure out how to control and maintain a consistent speed.  So one day she was driving down a freeway and she took an offramp, and got clocked at 84, which the offramps are 45.  So she has a ticket, she called me balling then I just saw her last weekend and she actually asked me if she talked to the policeman,m would she be able to get the ticket off her record and get a reduction in the cost, and did she really have to go to court???  She thought maybe she could break her spedometer and blame it on the spedometer not working.  I could not believe it..........


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Hi Babs....checkin' in on ya here babe.  I hope you're healing well and all is okay.




Tomorrow I'll see how well I'm healing.  I'm nervous because I don't know if my doctor was holding anything back.

Why today do I have to have to have mixed emotions????  UGH!!!

I think I'm afraid to get fat!!!!  I know everyone is dif.........This is going to be a learning experience, that's for sure...........


Sweetie  --  thanks for checking up on me.  How are you doing these days?  Everything going okay?  How's the T-Shirt biz.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I hope you come to a decision you are at peace with darling



Me too.  Being a woman is tough...Men just don't realize how easy they have it these days..................

Thanks for the kiss   Back at ya sister!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Hey babs I read your ticket story earlier and I have been waiting to be able to tell you this.  OK this will make you think you are a braniac.  My freidns wife is such a dumb spoiled brat.  She is 22 and he is 44, and an orthpedic surgeon, no need to explain anymore.    Well as an egagement present he bought her a red jag convertible and she still can not figure out how to control and maintain a consistent speed.  So one day she was driving down a freeway and she took an offramp, and got clocked at 84, which the offramps are 45.  So she has a ticket, she called me balling then I just saw her last weekend and she actually asked me if she talked to the policeman,m would she be able to get the ticket off her record and get a reduction in the cost, and did she really have to go to court???  She thought maybe she could break her spedometer and blame it on the spedometer not working.  I could not believe it..........



OMG, this is too funny.  She didn't actually get away with it did she?


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 23, 2004)

NO WAY!!!!  I told her she was lucky he didn't rack on reckless endangrement because of the speed, at some amount it can be deemed reckless endangerment, she still didn't get it, she is sooooooooooo dumb.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 23, 2004)

LOL.....................Does she always think that way or does she have to work at it  

Opps....I shouldn't say things like that.........


----------



## MissOz (Feb 23, 2004)

Hey Bab's hear your wrestlin with the cops !!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 23, 2004)

Yeah.............and No.............

I just don't see how the heck a person could forget to get their sticker.................I was dieting then too, so there's some of the reason....I'm pretty much in the  state when I'm low on carbs..

How are you doing?


----------



## MissOz (Feb 23, 2004)

Doing good ...had a fat day yesterday...you know PMT bloat and ate too much on the weekend ..feeling really sluggish and just plain yuck yuck yuck...so I had a protein day only and feel awesome 2day !!! I often throw in a protein day here and there,and usually on a monday as it starts my week off by feeling good physically and mentally..you know when you look good you feel good!!!


----------



## MissOz (Feb 23, 2004)

low carbs make me go spazzo!!!!! I run aroung doing everything really really fast?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 23, 2004)

Yeah, the tshirt biz is working out great!!  Traps is helping me with the designs and I've found a printer -- cheap!   If I get those designs this week from Traps, I can have those in printing and have them in my hot little hands next week!

I can't wait -- 5 are already spoken for and I only have 19 left.  I didn't know they would go this quickly...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MissOz *_
> Doing good ...had a fat day yesterday...you know PMT bloat and ate too much on the weekend ..feeling really sluggish and just plain yuck yuck yuck...so I had a protein day only and feel awesome 2day !!! I often throw in a protein day here and there,and usually on a monday as it starts my week off by feeling good physically and mentally..you know when you look good you feel good!!!




I know EXACTLY what you're talking about.   I usually put on 5lbs during that time It comes off though the week after.  Hopefully after surgery that will be taken care of.

You know, why do we women have to go through so much torture?  I mean, we constantly have to worry about what we look like because of the way we're preceived in all, we're more susceptible for diseases,  we have PMS (that's Putting up with Mens Shizit:shh:, menopause, then our bones get weak and brittle, etc..............What the HECK do men go though?????? 

Yep, when you look good, you feel good....That's is so true!!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Yeah, the tshirt biz is working out great!!  Traps is helping me with the designs and I've found a printer -- cheap!   If I get those designs this week from Traps, I can have those in printing and have them in my hot little hands next week!
> 
> I can't wait -- 5 are already spoken for and I only have 19 left.  I didn't know they would go this quickly...




That's wonderful hon!   Put me up for a T-Shirt.  And, when you get the print, send me a pic. k?

How much are they?  You know what, I'll even talk to my gym for ya!!!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> ........What the HECK do men go though??????



I hear ya...but they still die younger.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 24, 2004)

So true...but not always


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 24, 2004)

Okay friends,

I'm leaving.........................................


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 24, 2004)

have a great day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> That's wonderful hon!   Put me up for a T-Shirt.  And, when you get the print, send me a pic. k?
> 
> How much are they?  You know what, I'll even talk to my gym for ya!!!!!




Yeah, you got it....PM me your address.  I'm letting them go awfully cheap, so I hear.  $10 !!

Are you serious, you'll talk to your gym???  OMG, you'd do that?   How sweetie pie of you.

Have a great day doll


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 24, 2004)

Have a good night girl!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Yeah, you got it....PM me your address.  I'm letting them go awfully cheap, so I hear.  $10 !!
> 
> Are you serious, you'll talk to your gym???  OMG, you'd do that?   How sweetie pie of you.
> ...




I'll send ya my addy hon.  Can't wait to see them.  Are you going to have a couple to choose from, or are you only making one as a trial thing?

Yeah, I'll talk to my gym and see what they say about it.  First I'll need to see what they look like and have something to present to them.  Then, if they want to talk to you I'll let you know.

Of course, I love helping others

I'll do the same, only if you do


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 26, 2004)

psssst ...  

how is the _wild one_?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 26, 2004)

I'm doing okay as long as I stay off the emotional rollar coaster which is hard to do and will be for a while.

How are you?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 26, 2004)

I am fine thanks    Understood ... hang in there though, k?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 27, 2004)

That's great you're doing okay.  How's the family?


I'm trying to hang in there.  I think I'll be okay...this whole thing just takes some getting use to.  Very hard to do.......but manageable.

Thank you for caring hon


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I'll send ya my addy hon.  Can't wait to see them.  Are you going to have a couple to choose from, or are you only making one as a trial thing?
> 
> Yeah, I'll talk to my gym and see what they say about it.  First I'll need to see what they look like and have something to present to them.  Then, if they want to talk to you I'll let you know.
> ...




Yeah, I plan to do about 3 different ones to begin with.   Please send me your addy, hopefully those will be in print next week and I'll have them by the second week of March.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 27, 2004)

Good Morning Babsie!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 27, 2004)

Good morning sweetie.

How's your day going?  Everything okay...............you still sticking to your diet?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 27, 2004)

babsie wabsie  i miss you posting more, r u feeling ok? how is healing going? hopefully well


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 27, 2004)

I just got off the phone with my doctor and he said I can return to the gym.  I'm not allowed to hit it hard like I'm preparing for a comp.  Rather, general fitness goals for a couple weeks.  If I injur myself further, it'll only delay the time I get to spend in the gym.

So, I'm playing it smart.  No heavy weights......mainly I'm going to try cardio out next week and see how that goes and then introduce myself to the weights maybe by the middle or end of next week.........Not sure yet.  I'm going to chat this over with my PT.

Next week my stitches are coming out and I don't want them to pop.

Hey darlin, you have a nice weekend.  Once I get to feeling Hap hap happy about my health, I'm sure my ratings will jump up a bit.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 27, 2004)

Hey Babsie!!  Be careful starting your workouts again!! Just take it easy & very light sweetie!! That is great news though that you get to workout again--yeah!!

Take care sweetie & have a great weekend!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 1, 2004)

Hey Stacey,


Yeah, I doubt I'm going to start working out.  I think I'm more so going to jump on the cardio wagon for 6 weeks.  I've packed on 50lbs being on all these hormones, so I need to get down to my normal weight before hitting the weights.  I may even do some aerobics

Or I may end up doing some simple weight training.  I'll play by what my body tells me but for the moment, I'm thinking cardio is what I need

Hope you all have a fabulous day.

Today I'm doing 30 min of cardio.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 1, 2004)

Have a great day Babs!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 1, 2004)

Hey sweetie,   

I will try to do so hon.  

Take care and you do the same


----------



## Stacey (Mar 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Hey Stacey,
> 
> 
> ...



Hey girlie!! I do that too after surgery-- go on a cardio binge!!!! It always helps my body, and I'm sure it will help you!!

have a great day!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 1, 2004)

I need to do this because not going to the gym is driving me bonkers.

It'll help ease my mind.  That,  and I can talk to my partner in crime who is a doctor about my supps and Lupron.  I need to know which supps I should weed out during this phase of treatment.  I don't want any interactions.  If my doctor friend hasn't a clue, my next best bet is to get with Shilo Stienmetz or his wife and go over my supps with them.  They're both work Pharmacuticals.

Thanks for looking out for me hon

Take Care
Babs


----------



## Stacey (Mar 1, 2004)

Hey girlie! Oh You should try Step aerobics!!!  That helped me a lot!! 

Yes check with those people--don't want to be mixing things that shouldn't be mixed together!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 1, 2004)

Yay getting back into the gym ALWAYS makes me feel better and helps me w/ stress! The other day I was fighting w. my mom and I ran off the the gym to escape! lol!

Be very careful w/ ur supps... I just took my first dose of Redline and waiting for it to kick in..


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 1, 2004)

Hi Sweetie,

Sorry you got into an arguement with your mom hon.  That's always the pits.  It'll get better darlin.

Yeah, I'll be careful with my supps.

Heard Red Line will give you TONS of energy.  Give it about 15 to 20 min.  If it doesn't hit you then, your body may be adjusting to it and it could hit you tomorrow.

Take care Hon
Babs


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 1, 2004)

LOL, I cant wait til tomorrow, I want to go to the gym now!!!

And I'm pretty much used to fighting w. them on a regular basis, it only gets REALLY bad every now and then..surprisingly they didnt even get mad about me going on a trip for spring break. AMAZING.. 

Have a good day darling


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 1, 2004)

good Morning....Take it easy on yourself and pace yourself. Don't rush things!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 1, 2004)

I'm trying not too.............I'm just sick of sitting at home when I'm so use to going to the gym nearly every day.  I miss my friends there.

I'll take it very easy....

Hmmm...Should I do the bike or the eliptical glider?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 1, 2004)

Oh.....Almost forgot to mention this.

My dieting isn't going to be TIP TOP for now.  My goal is, after 30 days from my first injection, I'm going to start dieting.  Not competition diet.  Just eating healthy.  Reason being:  I want my body to adapt one step at a time.  First the injection, then the cardio and finally, dieting.  That way my body isn't going:  "WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU TRYING TO DO TO ME???????  CHILL OUT PAAALEASE!"


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 1, 2004)

good idea sweetie! slow and steady wins the race!

stupid redline didnt give me the energy rush


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 1, 2004)

You should try Lipo 6 hon......................It's out of this world when it comes to energy...............whooaaa....


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 1, 2004)

w/ or w/o ephedrine?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 1, 2004)

with


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 1, 2004)

hey lady - remember that what you consider light is probably heavy to your doctor (seriously)

i know you're going to be careful...but tell yourself you're going to be overly careful at first.  k?

this may not apply to your surgery but i know when i got back lifting after appendix surgery my doctor told me to go easy and i only half listened (i was 19 - i knew everything  ) and he later told me i was damned lucky not to have gotten a hernia since the abdominal wall wasn't fully healed and back to it's usual strength.

but i agree- getting back into it even a bit will boost your spirits.


----------



## MissOz (Mar 1, 2004)

hey hey Bab's how you doing girl...haven't heard from u in a while , just reading over the posts and sounds like your gonna get back into training soon? I'm glad as you know when you train you feel really good about yrself....and you need this girl !!!!
I'm thinking of ya over here in Oz , wish I could be over there so we could have an awesome workout together,but hey, we'll do it in spirit OK....take care.xx


----------



## jstar (Mar 1, 2004)

Hi Babs! 

OMG I love how you tell your little stories   Sorry you got pulled over hun.

How is everything going? Are you having surgery? I need to catch up on my journal reading as you can see.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> hey lady - remember that what you consider light is probably heavy to your doctor (seriously)
> 
> i know you're going to be careful...but tell yourself you're going to be overly careful at first.  k?
> ...




HI SWEETIE

I know, that's what's in the back of my mind constantly.  I'm nervous to start the weights.   and I doubt I'll start that for a while.  My goal is the slim down.  I know I shouldn't say this but I'm gonna.  I don't care if I most of my muscle during this phase because I honestly feel I can put it back on pretty quick cause of my genetics.  I'm more so concerned about putting far too much fat on while on hormone therapy.  I know I cannot control the water I put on, but I can most certainly control the fat end.  I hope.

 I think we all know everything at that age.  That's funny.  Just think if we listened back then 

I'll explain my visit to the gym in a sec.

Babs


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 2, 2004)

How is the day going today???


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MissOz *_
> hey hey Bab's how you doing girl...haven't heard from u in a while , just reading over the posts and sounds like your gonna get back into training soon? I'm glad as you know when you train you feel really good about yrself....and you need this girl !!!!
> I'm thinking of ya over here in Oz , wish I could be over there so we could have an awesome workout together,but hey, we'll do it in spirit OK....take care.xx




HELLO MISSOZ  -- I've been doing okay.  How abour yourself?

I thought I was going to get back into training soon.  Looks like I'm further delayed than I thought.  I need to get my cardio in before I turn into a whale and my goals go down the tubes.

Was going to do cardio last night but didn't.  The moment I walked into the gym, my ovaries started to hurt REALLY BAD like they were swelling.  It hurt them when ever I was to relax my ab muscles.  So, I had to hold my tummy.  After that I got this HUGE headache....just came from no where.................While I was there I managed to catch up with my PT and friends.  It FELT GRRRREEEATTT to smell my gym.  I know that sounds ill   But when you've been away for so long then go back, it's such a great feeling.  And to see how much I've been missed and thought of.  I'm going to try again sometime this week.

You're so right, I feel so much better about myself when I train.  Our bodies need that both physically and mentally.  Can't wait to start up again.

Aww, I wish you were here too OR, I were where you are.  I love work out partners that have the same level of intensity.  Calls for a great w/o   We'll have to set ourselves up with the same w/o then see who sticks with it or where our breaking points are....That would be FUNNNNN

Thank you for stopping in hon.  It's great chatting with you always


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> Hi Babs!
> 
> OMG I love how you tell your little stories   Sorry you got pulled over hun.
> ...



Hi JSTAR 

Thanks!!  I was in complete shock when I was pulled over.    Too funny.  I think my uncle got the biggest kick out of that one.

I'm doing okay.  How about yourself hon?  

Right now I'm taking Lupron Depot 3.75mg Injections in the hip for 3 to 6 months.  My doctor seems to think the Lupron will burn the Endo off my colon so he won't have to remove that part also.  Regardless I'm still having surgery.   My health insurance says I need to take the Lupron Injections for that amount of time before they'll pay for a Hysterectomy.  So, as soon as this time thing is up, I'm having surgery. Maybe May or July is when I'll have surgery for sure.  June 30th is my wedding anniversary so maybe I'll elect to have it in July if the Lupron helps with the pain.  If it doesn't.  THE SOONER THE BETTER, right?

I hear you're trying to slim down for the summer.  That's great.  Maybe we can do this together.

Take care hon


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> How is the day going today???




JLB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

How goes it?

At the moment I suddenly feel sleepy.  Earlier I had a pressure headache.  Everytime I'd move, my head would just throb.  The pain is mainly on the left side and around my left eye....Weird.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 2, 2004)

ouchie!!!  I hate those.  could be stress too.

I'm good.  Just bored silly at work!  Nothing to do.  Nothing to really look at online either.  I'm trying to not thinkof choc. that is under the fax machine.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 2, 2004)

LOL    I know that's hard to do.  Just think about your comp darlin.  Think of the set back.  Not about how good it's going to taste on the way down.

I remember when I was dieting for my comps, every sweet I didn't like before, suddenly became something I wanted SOOO BAD!!!  And WHAT WAS WITH THE PEANUT BUTTER???  I never ate peanut butter.  That too became a craving.  Be thankful you don't have kids.  It was so hard giving them sweets and Ice Cream during those times.  Ugh....I don't know how I survived.

I'm hoping the headache is from stress rather than my Lupron Injection.  Headache is a reaction to it and I'm waiting it out for a couple weeks before telling my doctor about them.  If I suffer more from the effects of Lupron more so than the benefit, I'll need to take NORETHINDRON ACETATE in addition.  So far the headaches are starting in the evening and worsen as the night goes by, then it wears off around 10am or little later.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 2, 2004)

I do have a teenager, but he lives with his dad.  OMG..it's bad when he comes to visit...He EXPECTs me to either make him pancakes, french toast or choc. chip cookies.  Pure hell.  Just not right.  

I won't eat the choc.  I can have lunch in an hour, which will be the last carb meal for the day.  Majority of the bad foods are not in the house, so we are ok there.  Have you tried Honey Peanut Butter?   It's yummy!!!   I wonder how that would be in making pb cookies?


----------



## jstar (Mar 2, 2004)

Hi Babsie!

I'm sorry you are in pain hun. I hope those shots do the trick and then you can decide when you feel up to having the surgery. 

Sure we "slim down" together! I'm giving the carb cycling a shot. It's not super-structured and pretty simple to figure out. The no carb days stink but it's only 24 hours at a time.

Hope you are having a good day!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 2, 2004)

Babsie...are you gonna be going to the Arnie??


----------



## Rissole (Mar 2, 2004)

Know what your sayin about the cravings Babs 
I have been taking cromium to help, it works ok.....

Am upping the prayers for you too darling


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I do have a teenager, but he lives with his dad.  OMG..it's bad when he comes to visit...He EXPECTs me to either make him pancakes, french toast or choc. chip cookies.  Pure hell.  Just not right.
> 
> I won't eat the choc.  I can have lunch in an hour, which will be the last carb meal for the day.  Majority of the bad foods are not in the house, so we are ok there.  Have you tried Honey Peanut Butter?   It's yummy!!!   I wonder how that would be in making pb cookies?



OMG  I had no idea.  I'm sorry if I offended you hon.  WOW.........  you look grrrreat mom!!!!!  LOL, he expects you to?  Tell'em it should be the other way around.  I know what you're saying though.  It is pure hell.  Temptation is so close at that point.

So, did you eat a tiny sliver of choc?  Tell the truth!  Just kidding.  I know you didn't dear.  I'm proud of you.

Like you, I tried to keep all the bad foods out of the house.  But then good'ol grammy comes in and  NO SNACKS????  Got the guilt trip.   I started out with those ice pops incase I'd ACCIDENTALLY "sleep walk" to the freezer during the night....  Then I got a grip and the diet was getting easier and easier.  Soon, there was no more cheating.

Mmmmm PB cookies.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> Hi Babsie!
> 
> I'm sorry you are in pain hun. I hope those shots do the trick and then you can decide when you feel up to having the surgery.
> ...



Evening J!!!!

How was your day?

Aww I'm sure the pain will go away.  *gulp* I hope!

Okay.  If all goes well with the injection and I have no side effects for the rest of the week, the diet is on!

tomorrow if it's nice, I'm going to hit the trails.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Babsie...are you gonna be going to the Arnie??




I was going to be working a booth.  Then I got fat and had surgery so I'm out.  Free will!  

As long as I'm pain free, I plan on going for a little while.  My PT may be working a booth.  Not sure which one.  A guy called him up Monday and asked.  Said he'd pay him $500 bucks for Fri, Sat & Sun.....Not bad.  I'm sure his feet will kill after the first day.

ARE YOU ARE YOU???????


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm not offended at all!  No biggy.

No..I didn't eat any bad foods.  I'm eatting my turkey and broccoli right now.  Just add feathers..


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Know what your sayin about the cravings Babs
> I have been taking cromium to help, it works ok.....
> 
> Am upping the prayers for you too darling



RISSOLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Hon, you're looking AWESOME!!!  I'm so proud of you  I can tell you're working through those awful cravings.  It's tough and you deserve a nice pat on the back for sticking this out.  Aren't you planning to compete?

Aw darlin, you're so sweet.  Thanks for the prayers.


OHHHH.....You have a beautiful family!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I'm not offended at all!  No biggy.
> 
> No..I didn't eat any bad foods.  I'm eatting my turkey and broccoli right now.  Just add feathers..




GOOD FOR YOU!!!!!

mmm...turkey and broc....my fav.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 2, 2004)

We had planned to in Nov.  But Craig has board preps this weekend.  So not this year!  I think we plan to go to Nationals since its only a short drive up to Dallas.

Your not fat!  Just having some medical issues that are being addressed is all.  You'll be back to your ole self in no time!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 2, 2004)

I am craving chocolate right now  Anybody got some they can give me?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> HELLO MISSOZ  -- I've been doing okay.  How abour yourself?
> 
> I thought I was going to get back into training soon.  Looks like I'm further delayed than I thought.  I need to get my cardio in before I turn into a whale and my goals go down the tubes.
> ...



Hey girl!! Just checking in on you! I know what ya mean about the "smell" of the gym~ I missed that place so much with my first surgery!! It was great to go back, and like you sometimes I would drive up to it, and then start hurting and have to leave. Take your time! 

I miss chatting with you- I'm trying to catch up right now.

Tomorrow I am going to an interview & then running by my doctor. They want me to come in for a bloodtest b/c they think I'm pregnant!!! 

Have a great night!!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> RISSOLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Hon, you're looking AWESOME!!!  I'm so proud of you  I can tell you're working through those awful cravings.  It's tough and you deserve a nice pat on the back for sticking this out.  Aren't you planning to compete?
> 
> Aw darlin, you're so sweet.  Thanks for the prayers.
> ...


Thanks for the multiple compliments Babs :kiss
Yes, thinking of competing May 25th 
If anyone deserves a pat on the back its you


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 3, 2004)

Hey everyone.  Sorry for not posting in here today.  My injection must be getting to me and I'm starting to get all moody.  I may call my doctor tomorrow if this keeps up.  

I can't shake the headache, stomach pain, nausea feeling and irritability....................I've been ignoring people at work also because I was feared I'd say something and hurt someones feeling or possibly piss someone off.

UGH  --  my head feels like it could float off my neck.  I'm wearing my glasses because I have blurred vision.  Not too bad though.  if I stand up my head POUNDS.........So I'm just a cranky ass Biatch today and I"m sorry for not responding.  I've been in a mood.

I promise to try and respond tomorrow.  Just seems like the Lupron thing is going to cause more pain that I'd like right now.  I need to stick this out BECAUSE MY INSURANCE IS SCREWED UP!!!  I swear a man must've written that end of the policy.

I hope you guys understand
I still love and think about you


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 3, 2004)

Aww babsie I hope u feel better soon and dont worry about us we understand if u r not feeling well  
stupid insurance


----------



## Rissole (Mar 3, 2004)

Hey Babs we all understand, there's really even no need for explaination.
Just dont get down ok  You da bomb gurl


----------



## MissOz (Mar 3, 2004)

Bab's go and take care of...YOU!!! just focus and stay relaxed until you feeling better OK.xx


----------



## Stacey (Mar 4, 2004)

Babs! Hey sweetie!! Of course we understand! Sounds like you are getting ALL of the side effects from the Lupron. I'm so sorry honey. I have to tell you that you sound just like my best friend when she was on it. She was SO mean to me, but I knew it wasn't the 'real her'--it was the medicine-- It does make you extremly moody- I had to deal with her for over a year on it. And She still has the endometriosis. However, she didn't have it in her colon like you. So don't give up hope- I'm sorry about the side effects- I know it really really really sucks!!!! 

You are in my thoughts!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> We had planned to in Nov.  But Craig has board preps this weekend.  So not this year!  I think we plan to go to Nationals since its only a short drive up to Dallas.
> 
> Your not fat!  Just having some medical issues that are being addressed is all.  You'll be back to your ole self in no time!




Oh I'm sorry.  Wish you guys could've followed through with your plans.  There's always next year, right?   You'll have to let me know how the Dallas Nationals go.  

Oh hon, I put on 50lbs.  I look like a mess.  Hopefully when I start feeling better (which feels like never at the moment) I'll get back into shape.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey girl!! Just checking in on you! I know what ya mean about the "smell" of the gym~ I missed that place so much with my first surgery!! It was great to go back, and like you sometimes I would drive up to it, and then start hurting and have to leave. Take your time!
> 
> I miss chatting with you- I'm trying to catch up right now.
> ...




Aw thanks for checking on me.  That's sweet!!!! 

Yeah, I cannot wait to get back in the game.  I miss everyone.  I was talking to my PT yesterday and he asked when I was coming back and I told him next week.  So, I'm gonna try it out again.  See how it works.

Why is that?  Why does the pain increase when we get near the gym??   That really puzzled me.

I miss chating with you too hon.  I'll try to do better


COOL!!!!!!  You have an Interview!!!!  You're going to do FINE!!!  Oh, and you'll have to let me know about the test results...That's if you don't mind sharing  We'll have to plan an IM Baby Shower!!!

Miss you
Babs


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Thanks for the multiple compliments Babs :kiss
> Yes, thinking of competing May 25th
> If anyone deserves a pat on the back its you




You're welcome darlin

COOL!!!  So you're cutting now huh?  You're going to do very well.  Dont be scare hon.  Things will be okay.  When you're up on stage, show them judges YOU'RE WHAT THEY WANT......You need to have that attitude.  Don't make funny looking faces!  When you pose,  you need to have that relaxed look on your face.  I'd also start practising your poses and holding for 30 sec counts and increasing them up to 1 min.  You need to work out the shakes cause you could be on stage for a LONG time.

Keep us posted hon!!!!!  I'm excited for you.

Babs


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Aww babsie I hope u feel better soon and dont worry about us we understand if u r not feeling well
> stupid insurance



Thanks hon.  I hope I get to feel better soon as well.  I just don't think it's going to be any time soon.  I believe everything will stop 10 weeks after my last injection which is in May or July.  I'm going to get worse

About the insurance, I'm thinking about calling them during my lunch hour.  I want to know why they think people need to suffer on top of suffering before they permit extreme surgery.  IMO, when it's needed and the doctor says it's needed.......THEN ITS NEEDED 

I mean DAMN, if my doctor said I had time to try therapy that's one thing, but to be paying for health insurance and have them tell you, "Oh I'm sorry, but you need to do this first before we'll cover X surgery!" when they know the side effects of this stuff and knowing the extreme of X disease.................


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MissOz *_
> Bab's go and take care of...YOU!!! just focus and stay relaxed until you feeling better OK.xx




Hi sweetie,  I'm trying so hard to take care of me.  This hormone is making me feel worse.  Maybe if I knew the injection was working, I'd feel the side effects are worth it.  But knowing from past research, etc....all this does is give temporary relief.......is not worth it to me.  Because while it may give temp relief, it's causing other issues and hurting friends and family because of the moodiness, etc......

makes me feel inside, "You can win, for losing! So why try?"

I'm trying soo hard to stay strong and hang in there.......days like yesterday makes it tough.

take care hon and thanks for chatting with me.  You can never have too many friends.
Babs


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Babs! Hey sweetie!! Of course we understand! Sounds like you are getting ALL of the side effects from the Lupron. I'm so sorry honey. I have to tell you that you sound just like my best friend when she was on it. She was SO mean to me, but I knew it wasn't the 'real her'--it was the medicine-- It does make you extremly moody- I had to deal with her for over a year on it. And She still has the endometriosis. However, she didn't have it in her colon like you. So don't give up hope- I'm sorry about the side effects- I know it really really really sucks!!!!
> 
> You are in my thoughts!!



MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I know, it seems that way.  Thanks for understanding.  I feel the side effects are going to get worse with each injection and that my friends and family are going to drop off like flies........Then it'll be little'ol me.  

Do you and your friend still hang out and is your bond still just as strong as it was before her injections?  Did she stop taking them or is she still?  I bet you were hurting also during those times.  Ugh, why would someone make medicine which creates moodiness, etc..?  I don't understand.  It still affects our lives and the people around us, so why bother??

Okay........enough about that!

How are you feeling today?  I bet you're looking H.O.T for your interview!.....You're gonna knock'em dead sugar!!!  How's the baby planning going?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 4, 2004)

I hate insurance companies....they love to screw us over and they don't even think of using KY when they do it.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 4, 2004)

This is so true!!!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 4, 2004)

Hey babs I was thinking about you and had to drop in give you huge kiss and know you are in my thoughts and prayers.  Your true friends and family will be there when this is all true otherwise you know just how true they were.  Remember all this is happening for a reason, it may be awful now, but keep your head up babe.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I know, it seems that way.  Thanks for understanding.  I feel the side effects are going to get worse with each injection and that my friends and family are going to drop off like flies........Then it'll be little'ol me.
> ...



Hey girl- Well I hear ya on the friends dropping like flies-- I have been a moody girl for the past year, and I don't have a lot of friends..and my poor hubby-- he has to listen to me whine SO much!!
Now I am friends still with her, however we are not close-but that was her choice b/c she is always TOO BUSY for friends..whatever. 
She is not on them anymore, they didn't work for her. My doctor doesn't want me on them, since I want to get preggo!
Your going to be FINE honey!!!!
I am cramping really bad today- and I'm feely bitchy-so I know how you feel!!!

My interview was yesterday- It was a test, and if I passed I get called back for an interview.

Baby planning-- we will start trying first of April.  

Take care of yourself girlie!!!!! And Rest your body! We can't help it if we can't make it to the gym- its not your fault!!

Be good!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 4, 2004)

I will not be visiting IM Friday Thru Sunday.

See you all on Monday.  Tomorrow I have to handle my ticket violation


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 4, 2004)

Oh, and have a nice weekend everyone...be safe


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 4, 2004)

Feel better have a great weekend and good luck w the ticket sweetie!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 4, 2004)

I will darlin.  You do the same!

Thanks for the luck.  Lets hope the judge is in a good mood.

Actually, lets hope we're both in a good mood


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 4, 2004)

Have a great weekend Babsie!   Hope all goes well with the ticket.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 4, 2004)

Remember. the medicine will not be an acceptable excuse for getting mad and smacking the judge


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 8, 2004)

MORNING FRIENDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 8, 2004)

Babsieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...Did you have a great weekend?????  How are you feeling?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 8, 2004)

LOL............Hi HON!!!

I had a nice weekend.  Didn't go to the Expo though.  There's always next year.  Spent some time with the hubby Saturday and the children on Sunday.  

About the ticket..........The judge dismissed it because I have an excellant driving record!!!!  I was like.whewww!  He told me he was sure this was an honest mistake, etc....

Did you know after 6 months of driving on an expired plate, it's a felony with potential jail time?????


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh...sorry..

how was your weekend sweetie?


----------



## senimoni (Mar 8, 2004)

Good to hear that Babsie.

I made the unfortunate and STUPID mistake of working for the Ohio Bureau of Motor Vehicles during the summer as an intern with EXPIRED TAGS and my B-day is in April. I had no clue until they put a ticket on my car......actually it was a friendly reminder but I don't know how you can work for the BMV and have expired tags.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 8, 2004)

SENIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII  --  How are you doing girl?

That's too funny LOL.  Right under your nose....LOL.  When did this happen?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 8, 2004)

HEYYYYYYYYYY BABS!!! 

How are you feeling lately girl!!??? Hope all is well!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 8, 2004)

Heya Babs!!!  
how is everything with you cutie?


----------



## senimoni (Mar 8, 2004)

I've been hiding from most boards mostly b/c I've been so bad about diet and gym. Diet is so so, not exactly the Carb Cycling TP recommended ie:donuts and coke LOL.

That happened a few years ago I think around summer 1998. I'm ready to renew this year though. I just bought a new (to me) car and I'm thinking of getting personalized plates SXYCOOL is available 

On a more serious sidenote did you know that you can renew your tags bi-annually ...I was getting my drivers license and I saw a sign....not sure if its a new rule/law but I never knew this and I believe its the same price....or at least not as expensive as if you were to buy 2 years separately.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Stacey and Jen!!!

I've been so so.  Other than the side effects from Lupron Depot, I'm doing okay.  How are you ladies doing?

Right now I'm doing some research to see if my insurance would cover me getting a Mini tummy tuck so my doctor can go in and tighten my tummy muscles to prevent further back pain and to ensure my organs are intact correctly.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed.  Either way, if my insurance won't pay for it, I'm at an advantage because the anesthesiologist & hospital fees would be paid for by my insurance due to the hysterectomy, etc......

I'm waiting for my surgeon buddy to call me back for more details.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by senimoni *_
> I've been hiding from most boards mostly b/c I've been so bad about diet and gym. Diet is so so, not exactly the Carb Cycling TP recommended ie:donuts and coke LOL.
> 
> That happened a few years ago I think around summer 1998. I'm ready to renew this year though. I just bought a new (to me) car and I'm thinking of getting personalized plates SXYCOOL is available
> ...



Oh hon, we've all been through diet hell.  Sometimes we just need to take a break.  Mentally and physically.  So you didn't like TPs carb cycling?  Did you get good results from it?

What kind of car did ya get?  Your plate name is cool hon.  If that's what you want, get it!

Hmm...let me know about the 2 year thing hon.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi babsie  hope the surgeon friend calls back w good news


----------



## Stacey (Mar 8, 2004)

Heya Babs-- Sounds like your doing a little better. Guess its all about babysteps

I'm good-- Hubby & I started TTC this past weekend--so I'm excited about that!! Very Excited!!

Have a great day!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 8, 2004)

Babs


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 8, 2004)

NT,

How goes it hon?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Heya Babs-- Sounds like your doing a little better. Guess its all about babysteps
> 
> I'm good-- Hubby & I started TTC this past weekend--so I'm excited about that!! Very Excited!!
> ...





 I'm sooooooooo tired

Yep, a little.  Not much though. 

Oh yeah, you two are gonna have some fun fun fun 

How are you doing hon?

Hey, you have a nice evening hon....

Be naughty


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Hi babsie  hope the surgeon friend calls back w good news




Hi hon, how are you???  

Speaking of, he hasn't called yet.  I'm sure he's VERY busy in all.  He may be working the ER today.  He'll call back no dout, it's just "when" he calls back. 

For some reason his home phone is changed.  Maybe too many chicks were calling him and the girlie got mad


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 8, 2004)

I'm great thanks!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 8, 2004)

Hey honey! Yep it has been fun (kinda--you know how endo is with the pain during though)

Things are good with me, just waiting for this long day to be over with. Tomorrow is my 2 year wedding aniversary! 

How about you? Did you have a good weekend?
U have a great evening to!!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> _For some reason his home phone is changed.  Maybe too many chicks were calling him and the girlie got mad_



women aren't like that, are they?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey honey! Yep it has been fun (kinda--you know how endo is with the pain during though)
> 
> Things are good with me, just waiting for this long day to be over with. Tomorrow is my 2 year wedding aniversary!
> ...



Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....yep. I remember how that goes.

I'm going to PM you.

My weekend was okay. Wanted to go to the Expo REALLY REALLY bad but, the vision wasn't up to par and I wasn't chancing it.

Awwww.........HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY ANNI HON!!!!!!!!!

I know one thing......When I leave work, I'm going to try to hit the sack. I'm SO tired. Hopefully I can get some sleep.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> women aren't like that, are they?




 

I never bugged him.  It was the other way around.  Now, if you want to talk about school times..................LOL......it was off the charts


----------



## butterfly (Mar 8, 2004)

Hey Babsie, did you end up going to the Arnold???


----------



## Stacey (Mar 8, 2004)

Thank you Babsie SOOO Much!! 

I pm'd ya back


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 9, 2004)

BF  --  Nah, I didn't go this year  My eye site wasn't up to par, plus I was cramping and had a severe heahache.  Guess it was another side effect to the Lupron Injection I'm getting.

My PT went and worked an Infomercial booth for abs.  He said it was the BEST ab tool he's ever used, etc......They ended up doing a commercial of him giving a speech about the ab tool, showing others (at the show) how to use it and what his profession is, etc....I'm excited for him.  

Stacey  --  Saweet!  Let me know if I can provide more information


----------



## Stacey (Mar 9, 2004)

Heyyyyyyy! Good Morning! Thats awesome about your PT! Maybe we will see him on TV!

Hope you have a great day!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 9, 2004)

I know.  He'll most def. be on TV.  It's about time he gets a break......I'm thinking about throwing him a party.  We'll see.


So far I'm having a good day.  Slight headache coming on though....gonna try and nip it in the bud before it gets too bad


----------



## Stacey (Mar 9, 2004)

Uggg--take some meds before your head gets to bad!!

Thats too neat about your PT!! I love it when people get noticed! 

It's SO pretty outside-- I wish I could take my computer out there. 

I need to start a new journal!! Need a name. I don't have too many goals, just to stay fit & toned while eating healthy. 
what do ya think?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 9, 2004)

OMG..........I was thinking the same thing about myself.  Only because I'm starting up next week with dieting and light cardio.  The week after, I'm doing light weight training during my "melt down process"

Um...."On my way to being a mommy"  "Before/During & after I get pregnant diet"  "Staying fit & toned during pregnancy"  "Almost there"  "Staceys trail"

Still thinking


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 9, 2004)

"Pre Preggo Journal"


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 9, 2004)

Hey JLB.....if people start cracking on me when I post my pics.................will you protect me?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> OMG..........I was thinking the same thing about myself.  Only because I'm starting up next week with dieting and light cardio.  The week after, I'm doing light weight training during my "melt down process"
> 
> Um...."On my way to being a mommy"  "Before/During & after I get pregnant diet"  "Staying fit & toned during pregnancy"  "Almost there"  "Staceys trail"
> ...



hey how funnnny!! 

Thanks for all those !! I like them ALL!! HMMMMMMMMMMMM???

I really like Stacey's Trail


JODIE-- That one is cute tooo!!! THANKS


----------



## Stacey (Mar 9, 2004)

I'll kick their booties if they laugh..

Honey nobody is going to laugh! I'm sure you look great!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 9, 2004)

PFFFFFFF.......I wish I looked great!  

I look like a darn cow.  No kidding!  My tummy is OUT THERE.  Looks like I'm 7 months preggo myself.  I now have saddle bags, flabby arms, almost a double chin, I have a butt, love handles.....inner thigh nitemare and to boot, I have two HORRIBLE looking scars.

BTW  --  Stacey, did your scars feel lumpy and sore?

Thank you both for your support.  It's going to be sooo hard for me to post my pics monday....I'll do it though.....


----------



## Stacey (Mar 9, 2004)

Hey there, Do not post your pictures if its going to make you feel bad. Just keep them for yourself Trust me. I took pictures after my surgery--(about a 4 wks after) and I didn't post them for 2 weeks. But I felt better when I did, then at the time of the pictures. So just wait on them, kay!!

Yes, my scars were bumpy and sore-very sore. And you know what.. I have no scars anymore!!!!! I can BARELY see them-- Cool huh~!  And I have had the surgery twice! So be patient sweetie.
NOBODY would notice mine unless I pointed them out, and they looked right up at my body!!!

Oh gosh- I have saddle bags too-- trying to work on them. And whats bad is that my workout partner TOLD Me I DID (LAST WEEK) I never even noticed, and now, its all I think about
that brat!!

Take care honey, and smile for me!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 9, 2004)

Of coarse I will Babsie....just send them over too look at my before pics from Jan.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 11, 2004)

Okay ladies

Monday I'm going to start my diet, cardio and training course.

My Journal will have a new name as well.  I'm still not certain if I'm going to post my pics however, stats will be there.  My diet will be of something like the one I suggested in the "Girls whoring thread!"


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 11, 2004)

I'm with Stacey ... if you're uncomfortable about posting pics, don't.  They are for your motivation, not for anything else.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 11, 2004)

Yeah, that's what I'm thinking.  I can always post them during the 2nd or final phase.  You know, kinda keep it as a suspence type of deal....whatcha think?


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 11, 2004)

I say ... like it matters  ... do whatever you're comfortable with.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 11, 2004)

You're too funny.

Hey.  I might have some photos for you to resize if you don't mind?  I'll see if I can't scan them in tomorrow sometime.  These are my comp photos.


----------



## Jill (Mar 11, 2004)

How many shows have you competed in Babsie?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 11, 2004)

Just one and took 3rd place.  I was pretty excited.  When I started training I weighed pretty close to what I do now.  I'm now 180 and then I was 175lbs.  Went down to 135lbs in I think 3 months...maybe a little less....I don't know with out having my records here with me at work.  Plus being on this injection thing for Endo, I have a hard time remembering things.  Doctor says after my 3 to 6 months is up everything should go back to normal.

mean while, I'm keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Jill (Mar 11, 2004)

Third, COOL! That great for your first show, post some more pics!!!!!!!

You are so positive, you'll feel better in no time with such a great attitude!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks hon! 

Yeah, I was soooooooooooo excited.  I don't think I'll ever forget that moment.  I knew I was going to get 5th after scoping the girls out but after 5th was called, then 4th.....and I was still standing I was getting nervous.  Didn't know if I had actually placed or not.    Then 3rd place was called and they SAID MY NAME.....I was like HELL YEAH BUDDY!!!!!!!!  Rock on!!!!  After that, I knew there must be something about my physique those judges liked............So my goal is to turn Pro.  I swear I'm going to kick this Endo in the Arse if it takes every ounce of energy I have left.

Yeah, I'll have 4 or 5 of them posted sometime tomorrow.  My goal is to look better than those pics by the end of June maybe mid July.  Even if I'm close to looking like that in June or July, I think it's pretty kick butt.  

Jill, you're a cool cat hon!!!!!   Keep in touch


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 11, 2004)

Babs darlin' ... if you're asking me, I can't.  Right now I'm in Calgary and this weekend I'll be skiing ... if no one can do it for you, I certainly will do it Monday.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 11, 2004)

Sweeeeett!!!!!

Are you going to be posting some pics?????  be careful skiing.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2004)

We will kick this Endo in the ass together honey!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 11, 2004)

Jodie, got the stuff!!  thanks for all of that, you are too sweet!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 11, 2004)

me ... posting pics ... I don't have many pics of me ... I tend to break camera lens.    The ones that I do have are of me with drink in hand in party mode.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> We will kick this Endo in the ass together honey!!!!





Yeah.....rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2004)

HELLL YAAAA!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> me ... posting pics ... I don't have many pics of me ... I tend to break camera lens.    The ones that I do have are of me with drink in hand in party mode.




Party pics aren't bad


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> HELLL YAAAA!!!!




  I love you Stacey....We're too funny


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 11, 2004)

your welcome Tam


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2004)

awwwww thanks Babsie!!!  I love you toooooooooooooo hehehehehe


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 11, 2004)

See...there you go again.

You know what.  Your AVI reminds me of my trainers wife.  You two look like sisters!!!!  I should find a pic of her and post it.....You'll be amazed.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2004)

Oh yes you should post it!!!  

Look in my gallery-- see if she Really looks like me


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2004)

goodnight


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 11, 2004)

I'll see what I can find.

night hon


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 12, 2004)

OKAY............WHO WANTS TO DO ME A FAVOR??????????

I need pics resized!

pretty please help


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 12, 2004)

Okay...Never mind

I'll find a way....


----------



## MissOz (Mar 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Okay ladies
> 
> Monday I'm going to start my diet, cardio and training course.
> ...




yeh Bab's!!!! your back in action now girl!!!! just think a fresh start ,new focus ready setty go!!!!thinkin of ya.xx


----------



## Stacey (Mar 12, 2004)

I'm sorry honey, I have NO idea how to resize!!! Otherwise I would help you out!

Hope you have a good weekend


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 12, 2004)

hi guys

I have some of my supps I plan to use starting next week, along with my diet.  JUST received them here at work....

Beta 3
MM4
Subdue

More to come on Monday


----------



## Jill (Mar 12, 2004)

What type of diet are you starting Mon?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 12, 2004)

It's a secret

Just kidding.....Not too sure yet.

pics are up in the gallery


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 15, 2004)

Okay gang....

I'm planning to start posting in my journal today HOWEVER....I'm wondering if you guys can help me come up with a name.  

You all know my history...especially Stacey!

I'd like it to include the words Melt Down...

Maybe:  Babises Melt Down Process, Project - *Melt Down*, 

Any ideas?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 15, 2004)

Hey girlie!! Have a good weekend??

How about just "melt down"

I like that!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 15, 2004)

yeah, I had a good week end.

I start cardio tonight.  I'm excited.

I was thinking about naming it, "Melt Down" but didn't think it "alone" had a ring to it.  BUT, since you think so....."Melt Down" it is

How was your weekend?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 15, 2004)

ewww.....cardio.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 15, 2004)

I know....FUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN

I'll have my stats posted tomorrow.  NO PICS until mid way or end.....STAY TUNED


----------

